# An Example Character, Levels 1-30



## Spatula (May 28, 2008)

After flipping through the PHB, I thought I would create a character to play around with the various options.  I ended up creating a dwarf warrior, specialized in the poleaxe, and statted him at levels 1, 10, 20, 30 (probably with many mistakes!).  Some observations:

Holy cow do the races really pigeonhole things.  I was originally thinking maybe making a half-elf warrior, but really... dwarves are just so amazingly well-suited to the class.  Aside from the healing surge thing, you need Con & Wis for certain weapon-related feats & powers, and the racial dwarven weapon training feat is simply too good to pass up if you want to use axes or hammers.  If you want to use swords or spears, you'll make an eladrin warrior for the same reason.  If you want to use something else... you’re going to be somewhat sub-optimal.  EDIT: or not!  There's a generic feat that doesn't stack with the racial weapon training feats, and is roughly comparable.

The half-elf ability to take elf feats is... lacking.  One such feat requires the elven racial that half-elves don't get, one is +1 to two skills and an overland movement bonus, and the last one removes a ranged attack penalty when you're using the run action - which seems more than a little situational.  The lone half-elf racial feat is also rather uninspiring.

You get a LOT of feats.  More than you currently have a use for, it seems.  I pretty much ran out of stuff that I really wanted to take towards the end of the paragon & epic tiers.  The same is true of magic items, which are rather lacking in options.  Also, while the DMG says you should be giving the PCs items over their level, there aren't any items over level 30 in the PHB.  A little odd.

Finally, picking out a very small selection of powers from all the sexy options is tough work.

Anyway, I used the 4e standard array (16, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10 I think?) and the rules for equipping high level PCs from the DMG.  I was always very curious about what high level 4e characters would look like, so hopefully someone else is too and typing this up wasn't a waste of time. 

*Ironboot, Dwarf Fighter 1*
"Ye best be puttin' that sword away if ye don't want me sheathin' it down yer throat!"

```
STR 16 +3	HP 31	bloodied 15
CON 16 +3	surge 7	per day 12
DEX 12 +1	AC 17	Fort 15, Refl 11, Will 12
INT 11 +0	Init +1	Move 5
WIS 15 +2
CHA 10 +0
```
*Skills:* Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance +10, Intimidate +5

*Feats:* Dwarven Weapon Training (+2 dmg with axes & hammers)

*Race:* Low-light vision, cast-iron stomach, dwarven resilience, encumbered speed, stand your ground

*Class:* combat challenge (marking, basic attack vs shifts or non-marked attacks), combat superiority (+2 hit w/OAs, halt movement), fighter weapon talent (+1 hit 2H weapons)

*Basic Attacks:*  halberd: +6 hit, 1d10+5 dmg, reach
 hand axe: +5 hit, 1d6+5 dmg, range 5/10

*At-will Attacks:*  Cleave: +6 hit, 1d10+5 dmg, 3 dmg to secondary adjacent target
 Reaping Strike: +6 hit, 1d10+5 dmg; 3 dmg on miss

*Encounter Powers:*  Steel Serpent Strike: +6 hit, 2d10+5 dmg, target slowed & cannot shift until end of your next turn

*Daily Powers:*  Comeback Strike: +6 hit, 2d10+5 dmg, use healing surge (reliable)

*Equipment:* halberd, handaxes, scale armor, 25 gp


----------



## Spatula (May 28, 2008)

*Ironboot, Dwarf Fighter 10*
"Ye best be puttin' that spiky chain away if ye don't want me shovin' it down yer throat!"

```
STR 18 +4	HP 86		bloodied 43
CON 17 +3	surge 22	per day 12
DEX 12 +1	AC 24	Fort 24, Refl 19, Will 21
INT 11 +0	
WIS 16 +3	Init +6		Move 5 (+2 charge/run)
CHA 10 +0
```
*Skills:* Athletics +14, Dungeoneering +10, Endurance +15, Intimidate +10

*Feats:* Dwarven Weapon Training (+2 dmg with axes & hammers)
Power Attack (-2 hit, +3 dmg; already figured in to all attacks)
Potent Challenge (+3 dmg on Combat Challenge attacks)
Powerful Charge (+2 dmg on charge, +2 bull rush)
Fast Runner (+2 speed on charge/run)
Dodge Giants

*Race:* Low-light vision, cast-iron stomach, dwarven resilience, encumbered speed, stand your ground

*Class:* combat challenge (marking, basic attack vs shifts or non-marked attacks w/ +3 dmg), combat superiority (+3 hit w/OAs, halt movement), fighter weapon talent (+1 hit 2H weapons)

*Basic Attacks:*  halberd: +12 hit, 1d10+11 dmg, reach
 hand axe: +12 hit, 1d6+6 dmg, range 5/10

*At-will Attacks:*  Cleave: +12 hit, 1d10+11 dmg, 4 dmg to secondary adjacent target
 Reaping Strike: +12 hit, 1d10+11 dmg; 4 dmg on miss

*Encounter Powers:*  Steel Serpent Strike: +12 hit, 2d10+11 dmg, target slowed & cannot shift until end of your next turn
 Crushing Blow: +12 hit, 2d10+14 dmg
 Reckless Strike: +10 hit, 3d10+11 dmg

*Daily Powers:*  Comeback Strike: +12 hit, 2d10+11 dmg, use healing surge (reliable)
 Crack the Shell: +12 hit, 2d10+11 dmg, ongoing 5 (save ends), -2 AC (save ends) (reliable)
 Shift the Battlefiend: +12 hit vs all within 5 feet, 2d10+11 dmg, slide target(s) 1 square; ½ dmg on miss

*Utility Powers:*
Unstoppable: +2d6+3 temp hp (daily, minor)
Battle Awareness: +10 init, use after rolling init (daily, no action)
Into the Fray: move 3 squares if ends adjacent to foe (encounter, minor)

*Equipment:* lifedrinker halberd +2 (+2d6 necrotic dmg on crit, +5 temp hp when weapon attack drops foe), handaxes, black iron scale armor +2 (resist 5 fire, necrotic), amulet of protection +3, bracers of defense (daily interrupt: reduce dmg taken by an attack by 10), belt of vigor (+1 healing surge value), bag of holding, 80 gp


----------



## Spatula (May 28, 2008)

*Ironboot, Dwarf Fighter (Kensai) 20*
"Ye best be keepin' that tentacle to yerself if ye don't want me shovin' it where the sun don't shine!"

```
STR 21 +5	HP 148		bloodied 74
CON 19 +4	surge 42	per day 15
DEX 13 +1	AC 34	Fort 32, Refl 26, Will 29
INT 12 +1	
WIS 18 +4	Init +11	Move 5 (+2 charge/run)
CHA 11 +0
```
*Skills:* Athletics +20, Dungeoneering +14, Endurance +21, Intimidate +15

*Feats:* Dwarven Weapon Training (+2 dmg with axes & hammers)
Power Attack (-2 hit, +6 dmg; already figured in to all attacks)
Potent Challenge (+4 dmg on Combat Challenge attacks)
Powerful Charge (+2 dmg on charge, +2 bull rush)
Fast Runner (+2 speed on charge/run)
Dodge Giants
Deadly Axe (all axes are high-crit)
Dwarven Durability (surge += Con mod, +2 surge per day)
Polearm Gamble (OA vs approaching foe, foe gets CA)
Uncanny Dodge (foes don’t get hit bonus from CA)
Spear Push (+1 push with polearms)
Devastating Critical (+1d10 dmg on crit)

*Race:* Low-light vision, cast-iron stomach, dwarven resilience, encumbered speed, stand your ground

*Class:* combat challenge (marking, basic attack vs shifts or non-marked attacks w/ +4 dmg), combat superiority (+4 hit w/OAs, halt movement), fighter weapon talent (+1 hit 2H weapons)

*Paragon:* kensai control action (use AP to reroll d20), kensai focus (+1 hit w/halberd), kensai mastery (+4 dmg w/halberd)

*Basic Attacks:*  halberd: +21 hit, 1d10+21 dmg, reach, high-crit (+3d10 on crit w/feats)
 hand axe: +17 hit, 1d6+7 dmg, range 5/10, high-crit (+2d6+1d10 on crit w/feats)

*At-will Attacks:*  Cleave: +21 hit, 1d10+21 dmg, 5 dmg to secondary adjacent target
 Reaping Strike: +21 hit, 1d10+21 dmg; 5 dmg on miss

*Encounter Powers:*  Crushing Blow: +21 hit, 2d10+25 dmg
 Silverstep: 1-2 targets, 1 attack each; +21 hit, 2d10+25 dmg + push 3 squares; shift 1 square
 Mountain Breaking Blow: +21 hit, 3d10+21 dmg + push 5 squares; can shift by push amount, must end adjacent
 Masterstroke (paragon): +23 hit, 2d10+21 dmg

*Daily Powers:*  Comeback Strike: +21 hit, 2d10+21 dmg, use healing surge (reliable)
 Unyielding Avalanche: gain regen 4, +1 AC, +1 saves, foes that start adjacent take 1d10+16 dmg and slowed until end of turn (stance, minor)
 Reaving Strike: +21 hit, 5d10+21 dmg, push 3 squares (reliable)
 Weaponsoul Dance (paragon): +21 hit, 3d10+21 dmg, target prone, target immobilized until end of next turn; shift 5 squares and secondary attack vs different target;
 	Secondary attack: +23 hit, 2d10+21 dmg, target prone, target immobilized until end of next turn; shift 5 squares and tertiary attack vs different target;
 	Tertiary attack: +24 hit, 1d10+21 dmg, target prone, target immobilized until end of next turn

*Utility Powers:*
Unstoppable: +2d6+4 temp hp (daily, minor)
Battle Awareness: +10 init, use after rolling init (daily, no action)
Into the Fray: move 3 squares if ends adjacent to foe (encounter, minor)
Surprise Step: shift into space foe vacated, gain CA vs foe until end of next turn (encounter, reaction)
Ultimate Parry (paragon): reduce attack dmg by 20 (daily, reaction)

*Equipment:* lifedrinker halberd +4 (+4d6 necrotic on crit, 10 temp hp when weapon attack drops foe), handaxes, blackiron wyrmscale armor +4 (resist 10 fire, necrotic), amulet of protection +5, horned helm (+2d6 dmg on charge), gauntlets of the ram (+1 push), bracers of defense (daily interrupt: reduce dmg taken by an attack by 10), winged boots (daily move: fly speed=normal speed til end of turn), ring of freedom of movement (daily minor: +5 checks to escape grabs, +5 saves vs immobilized restrained or slowed conditions, till end of encounter; if milestone, ignore difficuult terrain), belt of vigor (+1 healing surge value), rope of climbing, handy haversack, potion of vitality, 480 gp


----------



## Spatula (May 28, 2008)

*Ironboot, Dwarf Fighter (Kensai, Demigod) 30*
"So yer a god, are ye?  Well big whoop, so am I!  Is yer face ready to meet my high priest?"

```
STR 26 +8	HP 213		bloodied 106
CON 24 +7	surge 63	per day 18
DEX 14 +2	AC 44	Fort 41, Refl 33, Will 35
INT 13 +1	
WIS 19 +4	Init +21	Move 5 (+2 charge/run)
CHA 12 +1
```
*Skills:* Athletics +28, Dungeoneering +19, Endurance +29, Intimidate +21

*Feats:* Weapon Focus: axes (+3 dmg with axes)
Power Attack (-2 hit, +9 dmg; already figured in to all attacks)
Potent Challenge (+7 dmg on Combat Challenge attacks)
Powerful Charge (+2 dmg on charge, +2 bull rush)
Fast Runner (+2 speed on charge/run)
Dodge Giants
Deadly Axe (all axes are high-crit)
Dwarven Durability (surge += Con mod, +2 surge per day)
Polearm Gamble (OA vs approaching foe, foe gets CA)
Uncanny Dodge (foes don’t get hit bonus from CA)
Spear Push (+1 push with polearms)
Devastating Critical (+1d10 dmg on crit)
Axe Mastery (axes crit on 19-20)
Blind-Fight
Epic Resurgence (regain encounter power on 1st crit)
Triumphant Attack (crit causes -2 AC/def, save ends)
Mettle (no dmg from missed area attacks vs fort/will)
Improved Initiative

*Race:* Low-light vision, cast-iron stomach, dwarven resilience, encumbered speed, stand your ground

*Class:* combat challenge (marking, basic attack vs shifts or non-marked attacks w/ +7 dmg), combat superiority (+4 hit w/OAs, halt movement), fighter weapon talent (+1 hit 2H weapons)

*Paragon:* kensai control action (use AP to reroll d20), kensai focus (+1 hit w/halberd), kensai mastery (+4 dmg w/halberd)

*Destiny:* divine recovery (gain 106 hp when 1st brought to 0 hp, daily), divine miracle (regain one encounter power after using last encounter power, at-will)

*Basic Attacks:*  halberd: +31 hit, 2d10+36 dmg, reach, high-crit (+4d10 on crit w/feats), crit 19-20
 hand axe: +25 hit, 2d6+11 dmg, range 5/10, high-crit (+3d6+1d10 on crit w/feats), crit 19-20

*At-will Attacks:*  Cleave: +31 hit, 2d10+30 dmg, 8 dmg to secondary adjacent target
 Reaping Strike: +31 hit, 2d10+30 dmg; 8 dmg on miss

*Encounter Powers:*  Mountain Breaking Blow: +31 hit, 3d10+30 dmg + push 4 squares; can shift by push amount, must end adjacent
 Masterstroke (paragon): +33 hit, 2d10+30 dmg
 Hack’n’Slash: +31 hit, 4d10+37 dmg
 Cruel Reaper: all adjacent targets, +31 hit, 2d10+30 dmg; shift 2 squares & attack all adjacent targets again

*Daily Powers:*  Reaving Strike: +31 hit, 5d10+30 dmg, push 2 squares (reliable)
 Weaponsoul Dance (paragon): +31 hit, 3d10+30 dmg, target prone, target immobilized until end of next turn; shift 5 squares and secondary attack vs different target;
 	Secondary attack: +33 hit, 2d10+30 dmg, target prone, target immobilized until end of next turn; shift 5 squares and tertiary attack vs different target;
 	Tertiary attack: +34 hit, 1d10+30 dmg, target prone, target immobilized until end of next turn
 Supremecy of Steel: +31 hit, 6d10+30 dmg, foe can only make basic attacks until end of next turn (reliable)
 Force the Battle: at-will & encounter powers deal extra 1d10 dmg; foes that start turn adjacent get an at-will in the face as a free action (stance)

*Utility Powers:*
Unstoppable: +2d6+7 temp hp (daily, minor)
Battle Awareness: +10 init, use after rolling init (daily, no action)
Into the Fray: move 3 squares if ends adjacent to foe (encounter, minor)
Surprise Step: shift into space foe vacated, gain CA vs foe until end of next turn (encounter, reaction)
Ultimate Parry (paragon): reduce attack dmg by 30 (daily, reaction)
No Surrender: gain 106 hp when brought to 0 hp, -2 hit for encounter (daily, reaction)
Divine Regeneration (destiny): gain regen 26 (daily, minor)

*Equipment:* vorpal halberd +6 (+6d12 on crit, rolling dmg, daily free: +3d12 dmg), handaxes, trollskin elderscale armor +6 (daily standard: gain regen 10, negated by acid/fire dmg), amulet of false life +6 (daily minor: when bloodied, gain 63 temp hp), horned helm (+2d6 charge dmg), bracers of mighty striking (+6 dmg on basic melee attacks), gauntlets of destruction (reroll 1’s on dmg dice), belt of titan strength (daily free: +10 melee dmg until start of next turn), winged boots (daily move: fly speed=normal speed til end of turn), ring of protection (+1 saves, daily interrupt: +2 one defense; +milestone use), ring of regeneration (+3 healing surge value, daily minor: regain 1 surge; +milestone use), dimensional shackles, rope of climbing, flying carpet, handy haversack, potion of life x3, 238,000 gp


----------



## EricNoah (May 28, 2008)

That's the stuff -- forget this "answer questions about the rulebooks" business, this is what the fans want to see! Nice work and thank you.


----------



## thundershot (May 28, 2008)

I agree. THIS is the kind of stuff I want to see... Only another week or so....


----------



## cjais (May 28, 2008)

What's the difference between Crushing Blow and Reckless Strike encounter powers? I'd wager a bet that Crushing Blow does more than just pure damage, since it's less than Reckless Strike?


----------



## Scalding (May 28, 2008)

Spatula said:
			
		

> *Ironboot, Dwarf Fighter (Kensai) 20*
> <snip />
> *Basic Attacks*:    halberd: +21 hit, 1d10+23 dmg, reach, high-crit (+3d10 on crit w/feats)




How do you figure 1d10+23 dmg?  I see 1d10+13, unless you add half your levels, which I didn't think applies to damage.


----------



## Bold or Stupid (May 28, 2008)

I love Weaponsoul Dance. That's what Daily powers should be like.


----------



## Spatula (May 28, 2008)

All done, now to fix all the typos and out-right errors.  



			
				Scalding said:
			
		

> How do you figure 1d10+23 dmg?  I see 1d10+13, unless you add half your levels, which I didn't think applies to damage.



The level 20 Ironboot has, for his halberd damage:

+5 (strength) +2 (weapon training) +2 (paragon weapon focus) +4 (kensai) +4 (enhancement) +6 (power attack) = +23

Thankfully I didn't erase the notes on hit bonus & damage that I put down to keep track of all of them!


----------



## Stormtalon (May 28, 2008)

Scalding said:
			
		

> How do you figure 1d10+23 dmg?  I see 1d10+13, unless you add half your levels, which I didn't think applies to damage.




I counted 1d10+21, actually.  Here's the breakdown I saw:

+5 from Str
+2 Dwarf Weapon Talent
+2 Weapon Focus
+6 Power Attack
+4 Kensai ability
+4 Weapon Enhancement

*edit -- never mind, I can't add today*


----------



## Spatula (May 28, 2008)

cjais said:
			
		

> What's the difference between Crushing Blow and Reckless Strike encounter powers? I'd wager a bet that Crushing Blow does more than just pure damage, since it's less than Reckless Strike?



From memory, Crushing Blow is an axe/hammer power that does 2[w]+str+con.  Reckless Strike is -2 hit but does 3[w]+str dmg, which is more than most encounter powers at those levels.


----------



## JustKim (May 28, 2008)

It's interesting to see the evolution of the Ironboot character through his quotes.


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, stuff doesn't seem to add up there.

Keep in mind most of those things give feat bonuses which don't stack with other feat bonuses.  Which means dwarven weapon training doesn't stack with weapon focus.  I'm not sure if the bonus from Power Attack is a feat bonus or not(I believe that one is unnamed, but I don't have my PHB handy).

I can't remember the Kensai bonus offhand, but without it I count:
To hit:
+5(str)+10(1/2 level)+1(fighter bonus)+4(enhancment)+2(proficiency)=22
Damage:
+5(str)+2(dwarf weapon training)+6(power attack)+4(enhancement)=17

Edit: sorry, attack bonus would be 2 lower if you're Power Attacking all the time.


----------



## Serendipity (May 28, 2008)

Wow.  Thank you so much for posting this.  I've been reading for yonks now about how the system scales but now I can *see* it.


----------



## Family (May 28, 2008)

Kudos! I wonder what % splatbooks will change the final numbers by.


----------



## 1of3 (May 28, 2008)

> Mettle (no dmg from missed area attacks vs fort/will)




I knew. Hexblades deserve being epic. ;D


----------



## Pinotage (May 28, 2008)

Very nice! Thank you! Question, though -  how different are a lot of those powers? It seems like some have got different names and damage, but little else.

Pinotage


----------



## Kosj (May 28, 2008)

A quick question, is he missing a power from his Destiny? He seems to only have two, plus the utility. I thought they gave 3 (21st, 24th and 30th).


----------



## Caliber (May 28, 2008)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Very nice! Thank you! Question, though -  how different are a lot of those powers? It seems like some have got different names and damage, but little else.
> 
> Pinotage




A lot of Fighter powers have Weapon tags on them like

"Weapon : If you use a light blade or spear with this attack shift Int square instead of 1"

Note I just pulled that out of thin air ... each weapon group actually has a stat associated with it, and I'm not even sure if any of them use Int. But you get the point.


----------



## Spatula (May 28, 2008)

Majoru Oakheart said:
			
		

> Yeah, stuff doesn't seem to add up there.
> 
> Keep in mind most of those things give feat bonuses which don't stack with other feat bonuses.  Which means dwarven weapon training doesn't stack with weapon focus.  I'm not sure if the bonus from Power Attack is a feat bonus or not(I believe that one is unnamed, but I don't have my PHB handy).



Aha, you're correct, Weapon Focus and Weapon Training don't stack.  The other bonuses are untyped.  That definitely lessens my concerns about non-dwarf, non-eladrin fighters.


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2008)

this is The Good Stuff. 

And we can look forward to so much more.


----------



## chaotix42 (May 28, 2008)

Great thread Spatula! I love me some Fighter. And not only is there crunch, but lawls!



			
				Spatula said:
			
		

> Force the Battle: at-will & encounter powers deal extra 1d10 dmg; foes that start turn adjacent get an at-will in the face as a free action (stance)


----------



## AkaKageWarrior (May 28, 2008)

EFFING HELL YEAH!

I'm close to crying, THANKS!


----------



## AkaKageWarrior (May 28, 2008)

BTW, does the epic destiny Demigod give another stat boost of +2, or how do you get to STR 26 at level 30?

oh man, I always hated in 3e to have at least 4 +6 ability boost items at some level.
I like this 4e stuff soooo much more. PCs rock without tons of gear.


----------



## Kordeth (May 28, 2008)

cjais said:
			
		

> What's the difference between Crushing Blow and Reckless Strike encounter powers? I'd wager a bet that Crushing Blow does more than just pure damage, since it's less than Reckless Strike?




Crushing Blow has a higher attack bonus, Reckless Strike does an extra 1[W] damage.


----------



## Mengu (May 28, 2008)

Some observations.

Level 1 - he needs an 11 to hit himself, and can take around 3 hits from himself.
Level 10 - he needs a 12 to hit himself, and can take around 5 hits from himself.
Level 20 - he needs a 13 to hit himself, and can take around 5-6 hits from himself.
Level 30 - he needs a 13 to hit himself, and can take around 6-7 hits from himself.

This tells me there is a very nice and gradual lengthening of combat as you level through the tiers.

Now I'm curious to see a Warlock through levels 1, 11, 21, 30.


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 28, 2008)

A few things about Demi-gods, they get +2 to two stats of your choice permanently at 21, and his Daily regen power is off. You actually gain regen equal to your highest ability SCORE, not modifier, meaning his regen/round should actually be much higher.

Someone asked for a Warlock, and I actually leveled one to 30 last night for fun. I did not keep tabs at levels 1-30, but I will show you a level 30 for comparison, give me a few to type it up.


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (May 28, 2008)

One other thing to note is that his basic attacks chance to 2[w] for the 30th level version.


----------



## Spatula (May 28, 2008)

Kosj said:
			
		

> A quick question, is he missing a power from his Destiny? He seems to only have two, plus the utility. I thought they gave 3 (21st, 24th and 30th).



As mentioned, demigods get +2 to two stats.  It's a very all-purpose destiny (as is the other one, in a much less focused way).



			
				ShockMeSane said:
			
		

> A few things about Demi-gods, they get +2 to two stats of your choice permanently at 21, and his Daily regen power is off. You actually gain regen equal to your highest ability SCORE, not modifier, meaning his regen/round should actually be much higher.



Whoops!  Thanks for catching that, I was thinking that power seemed kinda weak.



			
				Pinotage said:
			
		

> Very nice! Thank you! Question, though -  how different are a lot of those powers? It seems like some have got different names and damage, but little else.



Well, obviously most of the fighter powers come down to "hit stuff and do damage."  There's definitely a lot of variance within that framework, and like I mentioned in the first post, it wasn't easy picking so few powers from the lists of kewlness available.  You can focus on pure damage, or trade off for various other effects - keeping yourself alive, protecting your comrades, attacking multiple foes, moving people around the battlefield, moving yourself around the battlefield, giving your opponent penalties, and so on.  There's some neat powers that mark all enemies with X squares, that I didn't bother with, as they seemed more appropriate for a defender-type fighter.  Starting at level 3 (and then I think again at levels 13 & 23) you get weapon-specific powers, that anyone can take but that have an extra bonus if you're using a certain category of weapon.  You can pick out the "axe" powers for Ironboot because they have +Str & Con mod damage.  There's a polearm power in there too, I think (Silverstep?).

I haven't really looked at the other classes yet - the power lists are kinda overwhelming to sit down & read, and much easier to process in small levelling-up chunks - but the fighter has enough options to make them different from each other, I think.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 28, 2008)

Mengu said:
			
		

> This tells me there is a very nice and gradual lengthening of combat as you level through the tiers.




Hmm... I don't think the hit yourself test works as well in 4th edition as it does in others.

A better comparison might be his attack bonus vs. a few monster types of the appropriate levels (say, minion, soldier [typically best defenses], and an elite soldier).

Though I suspect you'll get a pretty similar conclusion.


----------



## Spatula (May 28, 2008)

Majoru Oakheart said:
			
		

> One other thing to note is that his basic attacks chance to 2[w] for the 30th level version.



Ah, I was wondering if this was true or not, but I couldn't find an actual definition of the basic attack.


----------



## Caliber (May 28, 2008)

Spatula said:
			
		

> Ah, I was wondering if this was true or not, but I couldn't find an actual definition of the basic attack.




I think I saw a writeup for a Basic Attack as an At-Will power somewhere in the combat chapter. Look for the tell-tale green highlighting. Although I hadn't realized they went up to 2[W] as well. 

So I'll be. Epic Characters are apparently made of win!


----------



## Stormtalon (May 28, 2008)

Question -- in the level 30 version, does the weapon's +6 bonus stack with the +6 damage to basic attacks from his bracers?  If so, I think his basic attack damage is a tad low....


----------



## Spatula (May 28, 2008)

Stormtalon said:
			
		

> Question -- in the level 30 version, does the weapon's +6 bonus stack with the +6 damage to basic attacks from his bracers?  If so, I think his basic attack damage is a tad low....



Can you tell it was late at night when I was doing the lvl 30 equipment...   You're right, weapon damage is (still) an enhancement bonus, the bracers give an item bonus, and the belt (when activated) is a power bonus.  Interestingly, that makes the basic attack a valid contender for your action when you've run out of cool powers... not that a demigod can run out of powers with the Divine Miracle thing.


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 28, 2008)

Wow, that was more work than I thought.

Just gonna use the exact same format as the first poster to keep things consistent for the readers. Using 16,16,12,11,11,8 point buy. This might not be everyone's ideal build, but I liked it. Oh, and I didn't really get all that intense on my item selection. 

Also, recall that Cursed enemies suffer +3d6 damage, and since you can curse two per round as a minor action, they should mostly be cursed!

H. P. Lovecraft, Half-Elf Warlock (Doomsayer, Demigod) 30[/b]
"When the void stares back at me, I spit in its face."

```
STR 14 +2	HP 180		bloodied 90
CON 28 +9	surge 45	per day 15
DEX 10 +0	AC 45	Fort 41, Refl 35, Will 42
INT 13 +1	
WIS 13 +1	Init +19	Move 6
CHA 28 +9
```
*Skills:* Arcana +21, Bluff +29, Intimidate +29, Streetwise +29

*Feats:* Imp. Fate of the Void (total +2 to any roll after cursed foe dies.)
Action Surge (+3 to action point rolls)
Improved Initiative (+4 initiative)
Human Perseverance (+1 saves)
Twofold Curse (Curse effects two nearest foes)
Armor Prof. Hide
Armor Prof. Chain
Armor Prof. Scale
Armor Specialization: Scale (+1 AC, remove move penalty)
Lasting Cold (Cold dmg gives "Cold Vuln:5" to foe)
Wintertouched (Combat advantage when using Cold vs Cold vuln foe)
Psychic Lock (-2 to foe attack roll after using Psy. dmg)
Burning Blizzard (+3 cold/acid dmg)
Ritual Casting
Great Fortitude (+2 fort)
Lightning Reflexes (+2 reflex)
Iron Will (+2 will)
Devastating Critical (+1d10 crit)

*Race:* You all know this stuff.

*Class:* Curse (Curses two nearest foes, +3d6 dmg/hit), Star Pact Boon(+2 to any roll for the next round per Cursed foe that dies, cumulative), Prime Shot (+1 hit if no one else closer than you), Shadow Walk (concealed if move 3 squares)

*Paragon:* doomsayer's action (all cursed foes take 3d6 when u spend an action point), doomsayer's proclamation (all foes must roll two saves and take worse roll vs your fear effects), doomsayer's oath (when bloodied, +2 to attack rolls with fear)

*Destiny:* divine recovery (gain 90 hp when brought to 0 hp 1st time each day), divine miracle (regain one encounter power after using last encounter power)

*At-will Attacks:*   Eldritch Blast: +30vsRef, 2d10+21 dmg 
 Dire Radiance: +30vsFort, 2d6+15 radiant dmg deals damage again if opponent moves closer on his turn

*Encounter Powers:*  Coldfire Vortex: +30vsFort, 2d10+18 cold dmg + secondary attack on all adjacent targets, 1d10+19 cold 
 Fates Entwined (paragon): +30vsWill, 2d8+15 psychic dmg, until end of next turn target takes half dmg of any you take.
 Strands of Fate: +30vsRef, 1d8+15 dmg, gains Vuln 11 to all attacks until end of your next turn.
 Dark Transport: +30vsWill, 4d10+15 dmg; swap places with target and teleport up to 4 squares.

*Daily Powers:*  Tendrils of Thuban: Burst 1  +30vsFort, 4d10+18 cold dmg, immobilize (Save ends); Sustain Minor: attack all in area for 1d10+18 cold dmg, immobilize (Save ends)
 Long Fall into Darkness (paragon):  +30vsWill, 4d8+15 psychic damage, stunned and prone; miss: half damage and dazed.
 Thirteen Baleful Stars: +30vsWill, 5d10+15 fire/psychic dmg and target is stunned; miss: half damage and dazed.
 Doom of Delban: +30vsFort, 5d10+18 cold dmg; miss: half damage. Sustain STANDARD, make another attack with this spell, adding a d10 for every time it has hit. The caster takes 2d10 dmg each time they sustain this spell.

*Utility Powers:*
Dark One's Own Luck: reroll any roll you choose (daily, interrupt)
Shield of Shades: reduce damage of any 1 attack to 0 (daily, interrupt)
Entropic Ward: All foes must reroll hits on you for one turn, +1 to any of your rolls next turn for each reroll, cumulative (encounter, minor)
Infuriating Elusiveness: teleport 4 squares, invisible until end of next turn (encounter, move)
Accursed Shroud (paragon):  Curses foe; the foe targeted by this Curse must reroll all successful attack rolls for the duration of the encounter. (Daily, Standard)
Divine Regeneration (destiny): gain regen 28 (daily, minor)

*Equipment:* rod of reaving +6 (+6d8 on crit, 6 auto damage to any foe you curse), barkskin elderscale armor +6, amulet of false life +6 (daily minor: when bloodied, gain 45 temp hp), Ioun Stone of Truesight(darkvision, +6 perception/insight; daily minor: see invis), bracers of perfect shot(+6 dmg on basic range attacks), shadowfell gloves (daily: +3d6 necrotic to any spell), belt of iron skin (daily minor: +15 resist all weapons), winged boots (daily move: fly speed=normal speed til end of turn), ring of protection (+1 saves, daily interrupt: +2 one defense; +milestone use), ring of regeneration (+3 healing surge value, daily minor: regain 1 surge; +milestone use)


----------



## AkaKageWarrior (May 28, 2008)

oh wow! thanks!


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 28, 2008)

I'd like to add to the OP's comment that feat selection is a bit grim through Paragon/Epic. Gonna need more splatbooks for that no-question.

Also, Doom of Delban is completely insane as a Demi-god. Let me give you an example.

First round: Move, Minor: Curse, Standard: Tendrils of Thuban. Lets assume it hits. Perhaps you even use Dark One's Own Luck to ensure it does. Target is immob. and cold vuln.

Action point. +6 to hit with Doom of Delban (Combat adv. vs cold vuln! +action surge). +36 vs Fort is pretty grim. Hey, +37 if you're the closest target. 5d10+23 damage. (Cold vuln+cold dmg).

Second Turn: Sustain Tendrils(minor), Sustain Doom(standard), and hey, use your move action to activate your 28/round regen for the encounter. If Doom hits, which it probably will at even +32, 6d10+3d6+23 damage, and you take 2d10. Nothing the regen can't handle. Actually, if both the Tendrils and Doom hit, and the Doom crits, you can hypothetically do what... up to 33+149ish damage? 180ish aint bad. And you can sustain Doom of Delban every round for the entire battle, switching targets with it while it gets more and more insane, +1d10 each time you hit.


----------



## MindWanderer (May 28, 2008)

Hmm... so warlocks, especially star pact warlocks, are kind of anti-defenders.  A paladin/warlock looks like it has some very interesting possibilities.


----------



## Ipissimus (May 29, 2008)

As a note on the OP's comment about why anyone would take anything other than a Dwarven defender (though I don't have a copy of the rules, just going by what I've seen so far from the pregens) I do have an answer: Speed.

Yes, the Dwarven defender rocks at his job. No question. But he has one weakness for the DM to exploit, he can be pulled out of position to expose his squishier teammates (most of which he is relying upon for damage output) to the opposition's striker types. Once the rest of the party are dead, disabled or neutralized, the entirety of the opposition forces can concentrate on bringing him down.

A speed-build defender (an Eladrin, for example) will be able to get where s/he is needed on the battlefield in order to control the flow of combat and save everyone else from horrible molestation while still remaining tough enough to do their core job.


----------



## AkaKageWarrior (May 29, 2008)

It would be so great if someone posted some multi-classed fighter/wizard,
say at level 10, with all the wizard powers possible.
That would be great to compare to the single class fighter.

Are "losing" 3 feats worth the power switches?


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

AkaKageWarrior said:
			
		

> It would be so great if someone posted some multi-classed fighter/wizard,
> say at level 10, with all the wizard powers possible.
> That would be great to compare to the single class fighter.
> 
> Are "losing" 3 feats worth the power switches?




I'm not sure if it's worth it at that level... but I'll check it out. I'm assuming you are interested in a fighter multi-classed into wizard, and not the other way around.


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

MindWanderer said:
			
		

> Hmm... so warlocks, especially star pact warlocks, are kind of anti-defenders.  A paladin/warlock looks like it has some very interesting possibilities.




The only immediate problem I see with this is that Star Pact is the most difficult Warlock to make, as it is equally reliant on CON and CHA. Its best attacks rely on one or the other, although this might not be immediately evident due to my simply writing in +30 to hit, or whatever. Fey Warlocks are completely CHA reliant, with INT as a semi-useful secondary that you could dump easily without much loss. Infernal Warlocks are the same, replacing CHA with CON.

I can't see a viable way due to the way stat increases and point-buy work to have CHA, CON, and STR as useable skills unfortunately.

But Infernal Warlocks are more the "DPS" build, and Fey is more "Control", where Star is a mix. You might try a Fey Warlock with Paladin emphasizing CHA/STR.


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

And lastly, Im surprised nobody commented on all the armor feats I took


----------



## Celebrim (May 29, 2008)

Mengu said:
			
		

> Some observations.
> 
> Level 1 - he needs an 11 to hit himself, and can take around 3 hits from himself.
> Level 10 - he needs a 12 to hit himself, and can take around 5 hits from himself.
> ...




How do you figure?  At 30th level, if he opens up with Hack'N'Slash and rolls a crit, he's doing something like 5d10+37+3d12+4d10+6d12 damage (avg. without crit 81, avg with crit 145, avg. considering both ~87).   He can then follow up with other nasty encounter powers and effects.  The higher his level, the less reliant on his 'at wills' he's going to be.


----------



## Shroomy (May 29, 2008)

Regarding the three types of warlocks, is it fair to say that the three types are differentiated by the energy type of their attacks.  For example, is infernal fire based, star radiant and cold, and fey psychic?


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

Celebrim said:
			
		

> How do you figure?  At 30th level, if he opens up with Hack'N'Slash and rolls a crit, he's doing something like 5d10+37+3d12+4d10+6d12 damage (avg. without crit 81, avg with crit 145, avg. considering both ~87).   He can then follow up with other nasty encounter powers and effects.  The higher his level, the less reliant on his 'at wills' he's going to be.




Yea, with an action point and a crit, over 200 damage is extremely doable at 30th level. In some extreme cases, like when a Warlock has been channeling his Death Star Ray of Evil or whatever its called for like 5-6 rounds, the damage you can attain is much higher than that. I see why Ancient Dragons have over 1k hps.... a party of 5 could blow all their action points, get real lucky, and probably drop it on round 2.


----------



## Spatula (May 29, 2008)

Yeah the damage you can do on a crit gets pretty disgusting.  At least it's hard to improve your crit chance, for the moment.  The "improved crit" feats are epic tier, and explicitly set your crit range to 19-20, rather than "doubling" or anything else that would allow for stacking with other effects.

I also like the prospect of critting on a charge, which is just a lowly basic attack.  58 (max weapon dmg w/charge feat) + 2d6 (helm) + 4d10 (high-crit + crit feat) + 6d12 (vorpal) plus the prospect of triggering the vorpal daily (+3d12 more) and the belt of titans (+10) for an average of 155 damage.


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

Shroomy said:
			
		

> Regarding the three types of warlocks, is it fair to say that the three types are differentiated by the energy type of their attacks.  For example, is infernal fire based, star radiant and cold, and fey psychic?




By and large yes, but there are noteable exceptions in each. Star has some Psychic attacks, a Fire/Radiance one I can recall. Some of the Infernal ones deal Necrotic, and some of the Fey deal other damage types. Minus a few exceptions though, that is exactly how I would classify their damage sources.

There is nothing to keep you from taking an Infernal or Fey power as a Star Pact Warlock though, as you already have a great CON and CHA score and can thus use all spells equally well. There are a few powers that add some squares of teleport or damage based on your INT, and only if you have the correct Path. But you could hypothetically make a Star Pact Warlock without any Star Pact powers. Of course it might not be very cool.   

The versatility you have within the Warlock power set with Star Pact comes at the cost of being virtually unable to multi-class though, as CON/CHA as your high stats leaves virtually every other class nonviable.


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

Spatula said:
			
		

> Yeah the damage you can do on a crit gets pretty disgusting.  At least it's hard to improve your crit chance, for the moment.  The "improved crit" feats are epic tier, and explicitly set your crit range to 19-20, rather than "doubling" or anything else that would allow for stacking with other effects.
> 
> I also like the prospect of critting on a charge, which is just a lowly basic attack.  58 (max weapon dmg w/charge feat) + 2d6 (helm) + 4d10 (high-crit + crit feat) + 6d12 (vorpal) plus the prospect of triggering the vorpal daily (+3d12 more) and the belt of titans (+10) for an average of 155 damage.




Yea, I can tell you right now that spells being unable to crit on anything except a 20 is going to place Warlocks in last place as far as damage dealing potential among strikers. I am DMing the campaign we start in a few weeks though, and I've already houseruled in that you can take a feat to increase crit chance on spells of a certain damage type. I.E. Frozen Wrath; Improve crit range on spells with the Cold descriptor to 19-20.


----------



## Spatula (May 29, 2008)

Ipissimus said:
			
		

> As a note on the OP's comment about why anyone would take anything other than a Dwarven defender (though I don't have a copy of the rules, just going by what I've seen so far from the pregens) I do have an answer: Speed.
> 
> Yes, the Dwarven defender rocks at his job. No question. But he has one weakness for the DM to exploit, he can be pulled out of position to expose his squishier teammates (most of which he is relying upon for damage output) to the opposition's striker types. Once the rest of the party are dead, disabled or neutralized, the entirety of the opposition forces can concentrate on bringing him down.
> 
> A speed-build defender (an Eladrin, for example) will be able to get where s/he is needed on the battlefield in order to control the flow of combat and save everyone else from horrible molestation while still remaining tough enough to do their core job.



Eladrin are hard to pin down, until they use their fey step.  Elves are better overall I think, since they start with +1 move and can shift through difficult terrain.  The dwarf is still better than the non-elf, non-eladrin options, as far as maneuverability goes.  Everyone (except elves) is speed 5 in heavy armor, and the feat to remove the speed penalty for scale armor is paragon tier and requires a decent investment in Dex.  And some fighters may go for plate armor, anyway.  On top of that, the dwarf has resistance to forced movement effects.

Anyway, between feats and the fighter class itself, getting into melee with ground-based foes shouldn't be a problem.  Ironboot has speed 7 when charging, 9 when running, can move 3 as a minor action 1/encounter (Enter the Fray), and can briefly fly 1/day (winged boots).  Not to mention the powers that let you attack & shift, especially Weaponsoul Dance, which lets you shift up to 15 squares as long as you keep attacking different targets.

Now that I see that the racial weapon feats and Weapon Focus don't stack, it's not as bad as I initially imagined, but damn do dwarves make good fighters.  And halflings look to be *exceptional* rogues.  There's just a lot of synergy between racial abilities, racial feats, ability score bonuses, and the needs of the class.  Right now, I have a hard time imagining using any "unusual" race for a particular class in 4e, which I suppose is sort of the down-side to making the decision of race having more impact on the game mechanics.


----------



## Spatula (May 29, 2008)

ShockMeSane said:
			
		

> Yea, I can tell you right now that spells being unable to crit on anything except a 20 is going to place Warlocks in last place as far as damage dealing potential among strikers. I am DMing the campaign we start in a few weeks though, and I've already houseruled in that you can take a feat to increase crit chance on spells of a certain damage type. I.E. Frozen Wrath; Improve crit range on spells with the Cold descriptor to 19-20.



Well.... you should note that all the "improved crit" feats are for melee weapons only (or at best, thrown weapons which are very short ranged).  No ranged striker has the option, which I think is possibly on purpose, for balance reasons.  Time and splatbooks will tell, though.


----------



## hong (May 29, 2008)

Hm, with luck, this will kill dead the complaints about fighters being nothing more than meatshields whose only function is to absorb damage.


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

Spatula said:
			
		

> Well.... you should note that all the "improved crit" feats are for melee weapons only (or at best, thrown weapons which are very short ranged).  No ranged striker has the option, which I think is possibly on purpose, for balance reasons.  Time and splatbooks will tell, though.




This is a really good point. Seeing as the Warlock I rolled has slightly better defenses than the Fighter, and significantly better if he moves 3 squares during his turn for concealment, and not a terribly smaller hp pool, it might just be outright imba to give the crit talent to ranged guys. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Spatula (May 29, 2008)

AkaKageWarrior said:
			
		

> It would be so great if someone posted some multi-classed fighter/wizard,
> say at level 10, with all the wizard powers possible.
> That would be great to compare to the single class fighter.
> 
> Are "losing" 3 feats worth the power switches?



The multiclass feats are a pain, since you have to evaluate both your class' list when you get a power but the other class' powers as well - _every time_ you get a new power (i.e. nearly every level).

Anyway, fighter / wizard doesn't have a lot of synergy, or at least not for the character I built.   I did whip up a level 10 Eladrin Warlord with all the feats, but I'm really not sure which warlord powers are useful and which are not, so it's hard to judge the cost-benefit ratio at this time (for me).  But here he is:

*Poncy, Eladrin Warlord 10*
"I love the smell of a plan coming together in the morning!"

```
STR 18 +4	HP 70		bloodied 35
CON 13 +1	surge 18	per day 8
DEX 14 +2	AC 24	Fort 23, Refl 21, Will 20
INT 18 +4	
WIS 10 +0	Init +9		Move 6
CHA 11 +0
```
*Skills:* Arcana +15, Athletics +14, Diplomacy +10, Heal +10, History +15, Nature +10

*Feats:* Arcane Initiate, Eladrin Soldier (+2 dmg with swords & spears), Tactical Assault (+Int dmg w/Commanding Presence), Novice Power, Acolyte Power, Adept Power

*Race:* Low-light vision, +5 saves vs charms, fey origin, trance

*Class:* Combat Leader (+2 init within 10), Commanding Presence (ally in LOS gets +2 hit & +4 dmg when using AP to make attack)

*Basic Attacks:*  longsword: +14 hit, 1d8+8 dmg, versatile
 javelin: +11 hit, 1d6+6 dmg, range 5/10

*At-will Attacks:*  Wolf-Pack Tactics: +14 hit, 1d8+8; ally can shift 1 before attack
 Commander's Strike: ally makes basic melee attack w/ +4 dmg (standard)

*Encounter Powers:*  Scorching Burst: area burst 1 within 10; +10 vs Ref, 1d6+5 fire
 Inspiring Word: close burst 5; one ally spends surge and gets +1d6 hp; can use 2/encounter but only 1/round (minor)
 Warlord's Favor: +14 hit, 2d8+8 dmg + ally within 5 gets +4 hit against target until your next turn ends
 Steel Monsoon: +14 hit, 2d8+8 dmg + 4 allies within 5 can shift 1
 Winter's Wrath: area burst 2 within 10; +10 vs Fort, 2d8+5 cold dmg; blizzard lasts until your next turn ends, granting concealment and dealing 4 cold dmg to any creature starting turn inside; end minor

*Daily Powers:*  Pin the Foe: +14 hit, 3d8+8 dmg; target cannot shift if adjacent to 2 allies, or you and 1 ally
 Stand the Fallen: +14 hit, 3d8+8 dmg; all allies within 10 can spend surge
 Wall of Fire: wall 8 within 10; 3d6+5 fire dmg inside wall, 1d6+5 fire dmg adjacent, blocks LOS, costs 4 move to enter; lasts until your next turn ends, sustain minor

*Utility Powers:*
Fey Step: teleport 5 squares (encounter, move)
Knight's Move: range 10; target ally takes move action as free action (encounter, move)
Invisibility: range 5; you or target is inivis until your next turn ends, or until attack (daily, standard, sustain standard)
Tactical Shift: range 10; ally can shift 5 after being hit (daily, interrupt)

*Equipment:* lightning longsword +2 (+2d6 lightning dmg on crit, daily free: 1d6 lightning to target and enemies within 2), javelins, eladrin chainmail +2, light shield of protection (daily standard: you and adjacent ally get resist 10 all until your next turn ends), gauntlets of ogre power (+1 athletics/str check, daily free: +5 dmg to melee attack), belt of vigor (+1 surge value), magic wand +1 (+1d6 crit), amulet of protection +3, bag of holding, 640 gp


----------



## Destil (May 29, 2008)

Awesome thread, Spatula. You beat me too it, I was planning on hammering one of these out once I got home.

Well, better late to the party than never.

I couldn't confirm where you add Str to basic attacks with a bow anywhere, I know I'm just missing it someplace. Likewise I still haven't tracked down where damage dice double at 21 for non at-wills...

I originally went with Skill Training: Nature at 1st (the animal messenger ritual uses this, for example), and the guy in the paper hat handing at the counter of the cheep feat joint I frequent asked if wanted Hunter's Quarry with that...

*Elic Moongrove, Elf Cleric of Melora (level 1)*
"Desecrate one more inch of my forest, and you won't live to see sunlight again..."

```
Str 12 +1
Dex 15 +2
Con 11  0
Int 10  0
Wis 18 +4
Cha 14 +2

HP: 23                          Speed 7 squares
Healing surges/day: 7           Languages: Common, Elven
AC: 15                          Vision: low light
Fort: 11 Refl: 12 Will: 16      Armor Check -1                        
Skills: Religion +9, Heal +9, Diplomacy +7, Insight +9, 
  Nature +11, Perception +6(untrained)
Passive Perception: 16, Intuition: 16
```

*Basic Attacks*
Longbow. +4 vs. AC; 1d10+2 damage. Range 20/40.
Spear. +3 vs. AC; 1d8+1 damage or 1d8+2 two-handed (Versatile)

*At Will*
*Lance of Faith *(Standard): +4 vs. Reflex; 1d8+4 radiant damage and one ally within sight gets +2 to next attack against same foe
*Sacred Flame* (standard): +4 vs. Reflex; 1d6+4 radiant and one ally within sight gains 2 temp HP or can make a saving throw

*Encounter*
*Elven Accuracy *(free, elf racial): Reroll 1 attack
*Hunter's Quarry *(minor, ranger multiclass): choose nearest foe, +1d6 damage vs
*Healing Word *(minor, cleric feature): 2/encounter. Grant a healing surge +1d6+4 healing
*Divine Glow* (standard, cleric attack 1): close blast 3; +4 vs. reflex; allies within the area get +2 to attack rolls until the end of next turn
*Channel Divinity * [choose 1 / encounter (cleric feature)]
*Divine Fortune*(free): +1 to one attack or save.
*Turn Undead*(standard): +4 vs. will; Undead hit are dealt 1d10+4 damage, pushed 5 squares, immobilized until the end of next turn

*Daily*
*Guardian of Faith* (standard, cleric attack 1): Conjure a ghostly guardian within 5 squares, it occupies one square. For the remainder of the encounter any creature that ends it's turn in an adjecent square is attacked. Move action to move the guardian up to 3 squares. +4 vs fortitude, dealing 1d8+4 raidiant damage.

*Race/Class Misc.*
+2 Nature, Perception
Prof: Longbow, shortbow, simple melee, & simple ranged weapons; cloth, leather, hide & chain armor
Wild Step: Shift into difficult terrain
Healer's Lore: +4 healing with powers that have the healing keyword

*Feats*
Warrior of the Wild (Nature as a trained skill, can take ranger feats & paragon paths, hunter's quarry 1/encounter)

*Equipment*
Holy Symbol (Pearl white seashell broach with an embossed silver moon)
Ritual prayer book with Animal Messenger & Gentle Repose
Hide Armor (-1 check, +3 AC 30gp)
25gp

EDIT: I keep getting a fatal error when viewing the smiley index, what are the codes for these things again?


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

Ok, in my attempts to make a multi-classed character I've stumbled across a problem. I could have sworn that in a preview we saw a feat that allowed a weapon to double as an implement. I could be blind as a bat, but where did that go?

Edit: There is a Wizard Paragon Path that allows this, but it's pretty darn restrictive in so far as you won't be getting many Fighter abilities due to losing the Paragon multi-class. Can you use a Wand in your offhand with a 1h sword in the other?


----------



## fba827 (May 29, 2008)

nothing to add here other than "great thread, thanks for starting it" -- the rules i'll see when i get the books in less than two weeks, but seeing the creative work in action is what the hivemi...err.. enworld and boards are about (to me at least). 

I hope we get to see more threads on character builds and concepts using the new mechanics. (or homebrew monsters or magic items or plain and simple putting the rules to work, such as what is being tweaked for house rules already or limited for unique flavored campaigns, etc).


----------



## Spatula (May 29, 2008)

So, a non-multiclass version of the warlord above has 3 free feats, and loses Winter's Wrath, Wall of Fire, and Invisibility.  Not much to do with those feats but improve the warlord's shield & armor skills (net +2 AC, +1 Reflex), and throw in Improved Initiative (for a total of +13 at level 10!) or a non-combat feat like Ritual Casting.

replacement encounter power:
 Surprise Attack: +14 hit, 1d8+8 dmg + ally within 5 makes basic attack with CA at +4 hit as free action against target of choice

replacement daily power:
 Knock Them Down: +14 hit, 3d8+8 dmg + target prone, allies within 10 can move 3 and make melee basic attack against targets of choice as free action (no dmg, target prone on hit); ½ dmg + target prone on miss

replacement utility power:
Quick Step: range 10; ally gains +2 move for encounter (daily, minor)

Not as interesting as the wizard spells, although Knock Them Down highly amuses me, as all the players run around on the warlord's turn pushing over the bad guys like a pack of sandbox hooligans.  But really, more of the same on the warlord front - hit someone in melee and trigger an allied attack or movement.  So I guess it depends on what you can do with those three feats.

Other intriguing wizard spells that I was looking at to take with the multiclass feats: color spray (encounter), lightning bolt (encounter), sleep (daily), web (daily), fireball (daily), dispel magic (utility), resistance (utility)


----------



## AkaKageWarrior (May 29, 2008)

Spatula said:
			
		

> *Poncy, Eladrin Warlord 10*...




you are AWESOME!!!! THANKS! :bowsmilie:



even though that character might not feel great damage wise, but what a
battlefield controller!
some nice powers for your allies, some to wipe out lots of minions,
than wall of fire for more battlefield control.
that looks great!

BTW, how do these sustains minor/whatever work?


----------



## Rowsdower (May 29, 2008)

well.  This is great.
Hey can i suggest getting a write up for a tiefling wizard for 1st level and 30th level?
Thats one I'm really interested in making, and I'm just one of the unlucky that don't have the books yet.  And I really want to know how they are setting up wizard "builds".


sustains mean on your next turn you sacrifice that action (move, standard, minor, free) to keep the effect going....I think.


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

A power with the phrase Sustain:XXXX in it means that on the turn after you use the power, you can Sustain it (usually the power tells you what to do if you sustain a power) by using an action as indicated by XXXX. For example, the Bigby's spells of a Wizard can be cast, attack two foes, yadayada. The next turn, you can sustain them as a minor action, meaning they will continue to grabble the foes they are holding. You can use your move action to attack with them if they aren't holding anyone.


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

Rows, you interested in the Controller or Blaster Wizard? I was gonna do one at some point tonight.


----------



## Spatula (May 29, 2008)

Destil said:
			
		

> I couldn't confirm where you add Str to basic attacks with a bow anywhere, I know I'm just missing it someplace. Likewise I still haven't tracked down where damage dice double at 21 for non at-wills...



Ranged attacks (except for heavy thrown weapons) use Dex for attack & damage rolls, so you're shorting yourself on the longbow hit & damage.  That's buried in the back of the combat chapter, along with the elusive basic attack writeup.

Nice nature priest!


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

Well, I was interested, so I did it. Hopefully someone else will be interested. Apologize advance for the formatting, and the magic item selection is very generic, just the basics.

Fighter fully multiclassed/paragon'd into Wizard. He actually came out much cooler than I hoped. I tried to pick "tanking" powers and most of the spells are "Close" to avoid OA's as this guy will usually be at melee. Cloudkill I took just because... cmon, if you can trap 4 guys in a cloudkill that can't escape you, that's just money.

Level 30 Human Demigod Fighter/Wizard (Paragon)

Str 28 +9	             HP 218		bloodied 109
Con 14 +2	Surge 55	             per day 11
Dex 10 +0	AC 45	Fort 37, Ref 42, Will 35
Int 26 +8
Wis 13 +1	Init +20	Move 6
Cha 13 +1

Skills: Athletics +29, Endurance +22, Heal +21, Intimidate +20, Arcana +28

Feats: Arcane Initiate, Action Surge, Novice Power, Acolyte Power, Adept Power, Weapon Focus: Heavy Blade(+3),
Human Perseverance, Devastating Critical, Blindfighting, Improved Iniative, Spell Accuracy, Irresistable Flame,
Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Great Fortitude, Toughness, Fleet Footed, Spell Focus, Combat Anticipation

Race: +1 all Defenses, Extra Skill, Extra Feat, Extra At-will

Class: Weapon Talent +1 One-Handed, Combat Challenge, Combat Superiority

Epic Destiny: Divine Spark, Divine Recovery, Divine Miracle

Basic Attack:
:: Longsword: +34 hit, 2d8+18 damage.

At-Will Attacks: 
:: Reaping Strike: +34 hit, 2d8+18; Miss: 5 damage
:: (Paragon) Thunderwave: blast 3 +29vsFort, 2d6+14 thunder damage, push 1.
:: (Human Bonus) Cleave: +34 hit, 2d8+18, adjacent foe takes 5.

Encounter Powers: 
:: (Paragon) Color Spray: blast 5, +29vsWill, 1d6+14 radiant damage+dazed.
:: Vorpal Tornado: burst 1, +34 hit, 1d8+18 damage. Push 1 and knockdown.
:: Warrior's Urging:: burst 4, all opponents in range must shift 3 adjacent to you. Burst 1, +34 hit, 2d8+18 damage.
:: (Arcane Initiate) Scorching Burst:: burst 1, +29vsRef, 1d6+14 fire damage.
:: Black FIre: blast 5, +29vsRef, 6d6+14 fire/nec damage.

Daily Powers: 
:: Strike of the Watchful Guard: +34 hit, 4d8+18 damage, free melee if target shifts or attacks allies.
:: Prismatic Spray: burst 5(foe only) +29vsAll Fort: 3d6+14 poison, slow. Ref: 3d6+14 fire, ongoing 15 Will: Stun
:: Storm of Destruction: two targets +34 hit, 5d8+18 damage; miss half.

:: (Paragon) Cloudkill: Burst 5, autohit. 1d10+14 poison damage. 1d10+14 poison to any that start within. Sustain Minor. Move action to move 3.

Utility Powers: 
Stoneskin: 10 resist all for encounter. (Daily, minor)
Defensive Training: Gain +2 to either Fort, Ref, or Will (Daily, minor)
Iron Warrior: Spend surge, gain add. 2d6+2, make save. (Daily, minor)
(Paragon) Blur: +2 to all defenses. Foes 5+ away cannot see. (Daily, minor)
(Epic) Divine Regeneration: 28 regen for encounter. (Daily, minor)

Vorpal Longsword+6, Wand+6, ElderScale+6, Amulet+6

Edit:
Stoneskin+28 regen/round+Blur=absurdly hard to kill. Not the best damage output ever, but I believe this guy would be pretty darn good at controlling the enemies movement and keeping them distracted.


----------



## Spatula (May 29, 2008)

Hmm, interesting, a tank with no shield.   It's a shame the shield spell only lasts 2 rounds...

The damage on the basic longsword attack & thunderwave should have their dice doubled for being epic.  Also, what about Thunderlance (wiz 13) to replace Color Spray (which doesn't do much damage)?


----------



## hong (May 29, 2008)

ShockMeSane said:
			
		

> Cloudkill I took just because... cmon, if you can trap 4 guys in a cloudkill that can't escape you, that's just money.




I can imagine the sound effects already!


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

Spatula said:
			
		

> Hmm, interesting, a tank with no shield.   It's a shame the shield spell only lasts 2 rounds...
> 
> The damage on the basic longsword attack & thunderwave should have their dice doubled for being epic.  Also, what about Thunderlance (wiz 13) to replace Color Spray (which doesn't do much damage)?




Thanks for the heads up on the damage, i was kind of rushing. Unfortunately for your Paragon Encounter Ability you only get a level 7 or lower Encounter spell! Worse yet, Color Spray is a level 3, but the Level 7 abilities are just dreadful from a Defender point of view. I figured hey, at least the Color Spray can daze, but yea, I doubt I'll be using it much.

I didn't end up taking a shield because I pretty much figured I was "offhanding" the wand. If there were some way to use the longsword as a implement I would. Still with Blur and Stoneskin, I feel like his defenses are pretty solid.


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

hong said:
			
		

> I can imagine the sound effects already!




The best part is that with Stoneskin, even if you had to join them in the Cloudkill it wouldn't really wreck you too terribly. Do not attempt this strategy against undead. =/


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 29, 2008)

ShockMeSane said:
			
		

> Ok, in my attempts to make a multi-classed character I've stumbled across a problem. I could have sworn that in a preview we saw a feat that allowed a weapon to double as an implement. I could be blind as a bat, but where did that go?
> 
> Edit: There is a Wizard Paragon Path that allows this, but it's pretty darn restrictive in so far as you won't be getting many Fighter abilities due to losing the Paragon multi-class. Can you use a Wand in your offhand with a 1h sword in the other?



Aren't Staffs or Rods usable as both? 
I mean, a Staff is just a Quarterstaff with some magic in it, and a Rod is just a fancy Mace?


----------



## Destil (May 29, 2008)

Level 10. I took advantage of the retraining rules once here to swap out Elic's existing Guardian of Faith once I had upgraded it to the awesome rogue enabler spiritual weapon. And there was a ranger power that lets you add Dex *and* Wis to attack, that's worth a feat in my book.

(I'm selecting powers here I haven't seen people mention before when I can, as long as they fit the cleric).

*Elic Moongrove, Elf Cleric of Melora (level 10)*
"Nature abhors such things...."

```
Str 12 +1
Dex 15 +2
Con 11  0
Int 10  0
Wis 20 +5
Cha 16 +3

HP: 68                          Speed 7 squares
Healing surges/day: 7           Languages: Common, Elven
AC: 23                          Vision: low light
Fort: 18 Refl: 20 Will: 23      Armor Check -1
Cold and fire resist 5 
Skills: Religion +15, Heal +15, Diplomacy +13, Insight +15, 
  Nature +17, Perception +17
Passive Perception: 27, Intuition: 22
```
*Basic Attacks*
Longbow. +11 vs. AC; 1d10+5 damage. Range 20/40. (critical +2d10)
Spear.   + 6 vs. AC; 1d8+1 damage or 1d8+2 two-handed (versatile)

*At Will*
*Lance of Faith**(Standard): +13 vs. Reflex; 1d8+9 radiant damage and one ally within sight gets +2 to next attack against same foe
*Sacred Flame** (standard): +13 vs. Reflex; 1d6+9 radiant and one ally within sight gains 2 temp HP or can make a saving throw

*Encounter*
*Elven Accuracy*(free, elf racial): Reroll 1 attack
*Hunter's Quarry*(minor, ranger multiclass): choose nearest foe, +1d6 damage vs them
*Healing Word* (minor, cleric feature): 2/encounter. Grant a healing surge +2d6+5 healing
*Divine Glow** (standard, cleric attack 1): close blast 3; +13 vs. reflex; 1d8+9 radiant damage and allies within the area get +2 to attack rolls until the end of next turn.
*Divine Aid* (Standard, cleric utility 2): You or one ally within 5 squares makes a saving throw with a +3 bonus.
*Command*(Standard, cleric attack 3): +13 vs. Will; on a hit the target is dazed and either knocked prone or slid 6 squares (your choice).
*Hawk's Talon*(Standard, ranger attack 7): +14 vs. AC; 2d10+4 damage, ignores cover and concealment [weapon power, these stats are for the longbow].
*Channel Divinity * [choose 1 / encounter (cleric feature)]

*Divine Fortune*(free): +1 to one attack or save.
*Turn Undead**(standard): +13 vs. will; Undead hit are dealt 1d10+9 radiant damage, pushed 5 squares, immobilized until the end of next turn
*Melora's Tide*(minor, feat): The target must be bloodied. They gain regeneration 2 until they are no longer bloodied.

*Daily*
*Cascade of Light** (standard, cleric attack 1): +13 vs. Will; 3d8+9 radiant damage, target gets vulnerability 5 to your attacks (save ends); half damage on a miss.
*Spiritual Weapon**(standard, cleric attack5): +13 vs AC; Conjures a weapon within 10 squares that attacks a foe, dealing 1d10+9 radiant damage on a hit. Hit or miss your allies gain combat advantage against the target. Move 10 squares as a move action. Sustain minor.
*Divine Vigor* (Minor, cleric utility 6): You and each ally within a close 5 burst regain the use of your second wind.
*Flame Strike** (Standard, cleric attack 9): Area burst 2; +13 vs. Reflex; 2d10+9 fire damage and 5 ongoing fire damage (half on a miss).
*Mass cure light wounds* (standard, cleric utility 10): Close burst 5, you and all allies regain HP as if you had spent a healing surge +8HP.
*Barkskin*(minor, armor): Gain +2 AC until end of the encounter, each hit reduces this bonus by 1.

*Race/Class/Items misc.*
+2 Nature, Perception
Prof: Longbow, shortbow, simple melee, & simple ranged weapons; cloth, leather, hide & chain armor
Wild Step: Shift into difficult terrain
Healer's Lore: +5 healing with powers that have the healing keyword
Holy Symbol: +3d8 damage on a critical with implement powers (marked *** above)
Cloak of Survival: Resist cold and fire 5.
*Feats*
Warrior of the Wild (Nature as a trained skill, can take ranger feats & paragon paths, hunter's quarry 1/encounter)
Astral Fire: +1 damage with radiant & fire powers.
Weapon Focus(Bows): +1 to damage with bows
Skill Training: Perception
Melora’s Tide: New use of channel divinity
Novice Power: Exchanged level 7 cleric encounter for Hawk's Talon

*Equipment*
Holy Symbol +3 [level 11] (Pearl white seashell broach with an embossed silver moon)
Barkskin Hide Armor +2 [level 10]
Cloak of Survival +2 [level 9]
Ritual prayer book with Animal Messenger, Gentle Repose, Brew Potion [75gp], Commune with Nature [360gp], Cure Disease [360], Make Whole[50gp], Remove Affliction[680gp], Raise Dead[680gp]
Magic Longbow +2 [1800gp]
195gp


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

Neat... do you go into battle with the longbow out, take the shot and pull out the holy symbol? Kind of cinematic.


----------



## Destil (May 29, 2008)

ShockMeSane said:
			
		

> Neat... do you go into battle with the longbow out, take the shot and pull out the holy symbol? Kind of cinematic.



The holy symbol works around your neck, the way I'm reading it


----------



## Sojorn (May 29, 2008)

Destil said:
			
		

> *Equipment*
> Holy Symbol +3 [level 11] (Pearl white seashell broach with an embossed silver moon)



The little bit of fluff discription just jarred a thought loose in my head.

Are clerics expected to make their +1-6 holy symbols or do they just happen to find these more powerful symbols of their specific faith as they adventure? I suppose it's no stranger than finding unusual weapons for the fighter (Another spiked chain? And just in time for me to upgrade? What are the odds!) but you can't just take a symbol of a nature god as booty from a priest of a death god.

Hm. Then again, I suppose such things could certainly be sitting around, about to be disenchanted by said death priest.


----------



## Destil (May 29, 2008)

Sojorn said:
			
		

> The little bit of fluff discription just jarred a thought loose in my head.
> 
> Are clerics expected to make their +1-6 holy symbols or do they just happen to find these more powerful symbols of their specific faith as they adventure? I suppose it's no stranger than finding unusual weapons for the fighter (Another spiked chain? And just in time for me to upgrade? What are the odds!) but you can't just take a symbol of a nature god as booty from a priest of a death god.
> 
> Hm. Then again, I suppose such things could certainly be sitting around, about to be disenchanted by said death priest.





			
				4ePHB said:
			
		

> Unlike other implements, you need only to wear a holy symbol for its property or power to function. If you are wearing or holding more than one holy symbol, none of your symbols function.



 I haven't looked into the DMG too much or the magic item creation ritual, but *I'd*allow a player to spend some minimal amount of gold to re-concacrate a holy symbol that they have captured.


----------



## Sojorn (May 29, 2008)

Destil said:
			
		

> I haven't looked into the DMG too much or the magic item creation ritual, but *I'd*allow a player to spend some minimal amount of gold to re-concacrate a holy symbol that they have captured.



I'd probably let it go with 5 minutes of prayer to reshape/reform and bless the thing. Coincidentally the amount of time it takes to ID something 

Maybe it would take more effort if I felt like making an adventure out of it.


----------



## MindWanderer (May 29, 2008)

Destil said:
			
		

> 4ePHB said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Unlike other implements, you need only to wear a holy symbol for its property or power to function. If you are wearing or holding more than one holy symbol, none of your symbols function.



Doesn't that kind of defeat the advantage of the Holy Avenger, that it can be used as an implement?

I recall that in an early preview, paladins could use their shield as an implement.  Guess that got canned.


----------



## Destil (May 29, 2008)

MindWanderer said:
			
		

> Doesn't that kind of defeat the advantage of the Holy Avenger, that it can be used as an implement?
> 
> I recall that in an early preview, paladins could use their shield as an implement.  Guess that got canned.



I think the point is you don't need a +5 holy symbol AND a +5 weapon, rather than access.

It also lets clerics use shields if they want (clerics don't get the prof for free, but feats are common enough that it could be worth it).


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 29, 2008)

This is a wonderful thread - thank you!

If anyone has time, I'd love to see a 30 level Rogue...


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> This is a wonderful thread - thank you!
> 
> If anyone has time, I'd love to see a 30 level Rogue...




Since I made one today for my own devices, your wish is my command. Sorry for all the demigods, lack of items and bad formatting, but eh, time-savers 

Level 30 Elf Demigod Rogue Daggermaster

Str 26 +8	HP 170		bloodied 85
Con 13 +1	Surge 43	per day 7
Dex 28 +9	AC 47	Fort 39, Ref 44, Will 35
Int 10 +0
Wis 13 +1	Init +28 	Move 8
Cha 14 +2

Skills: Stealth (+32), Thievery (+32), Perception (+23), Acrobatics (+29), Athletics (+28), Bluff (+22)

Feats: Backstabber, Armor Prof: Hide, Improved Initiative, Skill Focus: Stealth+Thievery, Nimble Blade
Power Attack, Press the Advantage, Quick Draw, Weapon Focus: Light Blade (+3), Two Weapon Fighting,
Two-Weapon Defense, Armor Spec: Hide, Evasion, Devastating Critical, Iron Will, Blindfighting,
Unfettered Stride, Fleet-Footed

Race: Group Awareness, Wild Step, Elven Accuracy

Class: First Strike, Brutal Scoundrel, Rogue Weapon, Sneak Attack (5d8+8)

Paragon: Daggermaster Action, Dagger Precision, Dagger Advantage

Epic: Divine Spark, Divine Recovery, Divine Miracle

Basic Attack:
:: Dagger: +34 hit, 2d4+19 damage

At-Will Powers:
:: Deft Strike: +34 hit, 2d4+19 damage 
:: Riposte Strike: +34 hit, 2d4+19 damage, same if they attack

Encounter Powers: 
:: Hurricane of Blood: +42 hit, 5d4+19
:: Stunning Strike: +34 hit, 1d4+19 damage, Stun
:: Scorpion Strike: +34 hit, immediate interrupt when an ally hits; 2d4+19, shift 8
:: (Paragon) Critical Opportunity: Minor action: +34 hit, 3d4+19, must have crit this turn to use.

Daily Powers:
:: Ghost on the Wind:+34vsWill, 5d4+19, move any adjacent, invis, combat adv. Miss: Half, invis
Bloody Path: Move 8, every OA you provoke instead attacks the enemy who made it.
:: Assassin's Point: +34 hit, 7d4+19 damage; miss: half; Special: with combat advantage
deal double sneak attack or crit damage.
:: (Paragon) Deep Dagger Wound: +34 hit, 4d4+19 ongoing 10(20 on crit); miss half, no ongoing

Utility Powers:
Hide in Plain Sight: Invisible until move. Nothing breaks. (Encounter, Minor)
Dazzling Acrobatics: Shift 16, can climb full speed as part of move (Encounter, Move)
Close Quarters: Move into adjacent square to Large+ foe, gain advantage, foe at -4. (Daily, Move)
(Paragon) Meditation of the Blade: Dagger dice increase to 1d6 (Daily, minor)
Divine Regeneration: Regen+28 (Daily, minor)

Gear: +6 Vicious Dagger, +6 elderHide, +6 Amulet

Have a chuckle about "Assassin's Point" hypothetical (with perfect rolls) 300 damage. And then you spend an action point....


----------



## Primal (May 29, 2008)

Uh, I get a headache from trying to digest all that info and tactical mechanics -- I seriously doubt that I could play effectively even a Paragon PC, let alone an Epic one. Seems like way more book-keeping and things to remember than in 3E, hey? 

One thing is a bit surprising, though -- you don't get any additional skills beyond those you pick at 1st level? That's depressing...


----------



## hong (May 29, 2008)

Primal said:
			
		

> One thing is a bit surprising, though -- you don't get any additional skills beyond those you pick at 1st level?




You don't need to, because you get every skill at 1st level. Of course, you may be better at some skills than others.


----------



## Khaalis (May 29, 2008)

Primal said:
			
		

> Uh, I get a headache from trying to digest all that info and tactical mechanics -- I seriously doubt that I could play effectively even a Paragon PC, let alone an Epic one. Seems like way more book-keeping and things to remember than in 3E, hey?
> 
> One thing is a bit surprising, though -- you don't get any additional skills beyond those you pick at 1st level? That's depressing...




Feat ... *Skill Training:* Gain +1 trained skill (any skill). Can be taken more than once.


----------



## Destil (May 29, 2008)

Primal said:
			
		

> One thing is a bit surprising, though -- you don't get any additional skills beyond those you pick at 1st level? That's depressing...



Skill = Feat. You'll note the sample cleric I put up took skill training as a feat, and that bumps his bonus up +5 as well as allowing some 'trained only' things.

He has a bunch of untrained skills, but I didn't list the bonuses. They are all 1/2 level + ability score mod, though. So his Arcana is +5 here at 10th, for example. And there are some things you can do with Skill Training Arcana he just can't do, like detect magic. He can attempt to use Arcana for other things, like casting an arcane ritual, just using his petty Int bonus + 1/2 his level.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 29, 2008)

Primal said:
			
		

> Uh, I get a headache from trying to digest all that info and tactical mechanics -- I seriously doubt that I could play effectively even a Paragon PC, let alone an Epic one. Seems like way more book-keeping and things to remember than in 3E, hey?




Look at the 30 level Rogue in 4E posted above. 

Look at a 10th level Sorcerer in 3E. 
Write down Ability Scores, BAB, Saves, AC, Hit points and Feats. 
Write down all spells in a list, listening the action required to cast, the number of times he can cast it, the save DC, plus the damage or other effect the spell does. 
Listen also all magical items he has.
(That's basically all the information the Rogue description above lists)

Which character requires more book-keeping? Off course, it might be unfair. We're comparing a 30th level epic hero with a mid-level hero..

The difficult part is, off course, figuring out which feats and powers (4E) and spells (3E) you want to take to create the character you envision (be this a "thematic" vision or just a powergamers wet dream  ). And figuring out the best tactics is probably also a challenge. 




> One thing is a bit surprising, though -- you don't get any additional skills beyond those you pick at 1st level? That's depressing...



You're just a feat away from learning a skill. (And someone posted the description of the "Jack of Trades" skill, which grants you a +2 bonus to all skills you're not trained in).


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 29, 2008)

```
Dragonborn Paladin of Bahamut 10

Str	10	+0	HP 	88 (44 bloodied)
Con	14	+2	Surges	14 (24 hp on surge +1d10 when bloodied)
Dex	13	+1	AC 	25
Int	10	+0	Fort	19
Wis	16	+3	Reflex	18
Cha	20	+4	Will	21
			Speed	5
			Init	+6
```

*Basic Attacks*
 Greataxe  /  +8  /  -   / 1d12+2
 Dagger  /  +9 /  5/10   1d4+1

*Dragonborn Racial Traits*
- History +2, Intimidate +2
- Dragonborn Fury/Frenzy (bloodied +1 attack/+2 damage)
- Draconic Heritage
- Dragon Breath

*Feats*
Armor of Bahamut
Dragonborn Frenzy
Durable
Enlarged Dragon Breath
Healing Hands
Ritual Caster
Toughness

*Paladin Skills*
Intimidate	+16
Heal		+12
History		+12
Religion	+10

*Paladin Class Features*

- Channel Divinity
   Divine Mettle (encounter; minor) target makes a save
   Divine Strength (encounter; minor) next attack +str dmg
   Armor of Bahamut (encounter; interrupt) negate crit within 5
- Divine Challenge
- Lay on Hands (3/day; minor) +5 hp healed

*At-will*
 Bolstering Strike +13 vs. AC 1d12+5 damage and gain +3 temp hp

 Enfeebling Strike +13 vs. AC 1d12+5 damage, marked targets take -2 penalty to attacks until end of your next turn

*Encounter*
 Dragon Breath (Cold)
 Minor - Close blast 5
 Attack: +9 vs. Reflex
 Hit: 1d6+2 cold damage

Shielding Smite +13 vs. AC 2d12+5 damage
 Effect: Until next turn ally within 5 gets +3 to AC

Righteous Smite  +13 vs. AC 2d12+5 damage, and you and every ally within 5 squares gains 8 temp hp.

Benign Transposition  You and ally swap places. If an enemy is now adjacent to you, make a secondary attack against it. +13 vs. AC 2d12+5 damage

*Utility*
Martyr's Blessing  Daily
 Immediate Interrupt
 Trigger: An adjacent ally is hit by a melee or ranged attack
 Effect: You are hit by the effect instead.

Wrath of the Gods  Daily
 Minor
 Targets: You and each ally in burst
 Effect: The targets add +5 to damage rolls until the end of encounter.

Noble Shield  Daily
 Immediate Interrupt - Personal
 Trigger: You are targeted by a close attack or an area attack.
 Effect: A close attack or an area attack targetting you automatically hits you, and any of your allies who are also hit take only half damage. This power does not change other effects the attack might cause.


*Daily*
Radiant Delirium +12 vs. Reflex 3d8+5 radiant damage, and target dazed until end of your next turn, and target takes -2 penalty to AC (save ends) Miss: Half damage, dazed until the end of your next turn.

Hallowed Circle   +12 vs. Reflex 2d6+5 damage. The burst creates a zone of bright light. You and each ally in the zone gain a +1 power bonus to all defenses until end of encounter.

Crown of Glory +12 vs. Will 2d8+5 radiant damage.
 Effect: Any enemy that starts it'ss turn adjacent to you is slowed until the end of your  next turn.
 Sustain Minor: You can sustain the effect.

*Rituals*

- Cure Disease
- Discern Lies
- Raise Dead

*Equipment*

 +2 Frost Greataxe (Cold; +2d6 crit; Daily +1d8 cold + slow), Holy Symbol of Battle +1 (+1d8 crit; Daily +1d10 damage),  Dagger (3), Battleforged Plate Armor +2, Amulet of Health +1 (resist 5 poison)


----------



## Spatula (May 29, 2008)

Destil said:
			
		

> Weapon Focus(Bows): +1 to attack with bows



Weapon focus is a "feat" bonus to damage (+1 per tier) rather than a bonus to hit, now.


----------



## Rowsdower (May 29, 2008)

I'd like to see a blaster type wizard if thats all right.

Since they are supposed to be the controller role, I'm wondering how far from that you can push the class and still retain the controllerness of the class.

thanks if you do, meh if you don't.

EDIT: referencing an earlier post of mine.  Without this little PS it looks pretty bad from me.


----------



## Primal (May 29, 2008)

hong said:
			
		

> You don't need to, because you get every skill at 1st level. Of course, you may be better at some skills than others.




What I meant was that don't you get to *master* any skills beyond those you pick at 1st level?


----------



## Primal (May 29, 2008)

Spatula said:
			
		

> Weapon focus is a "feat" bonus to damage (+1 per tier) rather than a bonus to hit, now.




That is a welcome change for me!


----------



## Andur (May 29, 2008)

Primal, as stated above, there is a feat which allows you to "Train" one skill, you may take it multiple times....


----------



## bjorn2bwild (May 29, 2008)

Rowsdower said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a blaster type wizard if thats all right.
> 
> Since they are supposed to be the controller role, I'm wondering how far from that you can push the class and still retain the controllerness of the class.
> 
> ...




I'm working up a cold power based wizard.  It's pretty much a hybrid between controller and blaster.

Built as level 1 and level 11 so far.

Not quite finished, I have everything picked out, just need to add up all the numbers and fill in the blanks.

I have a busy afternoon today, so most likely I won't be able to finish and post it until much later tonight, however, to give a basic answer to your question- it's primarily blaster, but has enough variety in the dailies that it can be a sufficient control wizard, if necessary.  Expanded Spellbook helps greatly with this.


----------



## jujutsunerd (May 29, 2008)

*Spider, Human Ranger*

*Spider, Human  Ranger 1*
"No, not Strider. Spider. If I had a penny for every...(fades into unintelligible mumbling)"

```
STR 13 +1	HP 24	bloodied 12
CON 12 +1	surge 7 per day 6
DEX 18 +4	AC 15	Fort 12, Refl 15, Will 13
INT 11 +0	Init +3	Move 6
WIS 14 +2
CHA 10 +0
```

*Skills:* Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Heal +7, Nature +7, Perception +7, Stealth +9

*Feats:* Defensive Mobility, Agile Hunter, Sure Climber

*Race:* Bonus At-Will Power, Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill, Human Defense Bonuses

*Class:* Martial Striker, Archer Fighting Style, Hunter's Quarry, Prime Shot.

*Basic Attacks:*  longbow: +6 hit, 1d10+5 dmg, range 20/40,  longsword +3 hit, 1d8+2 dmg

*At-will Attacks:*   Careful Attack: +6 hit, 1d10 dmg,  Nimble Strike: +4 hit, 1d10+4 dmg, shift 1 square before or after attack,  Twin Strike: +4 hit (two attacks), 1d10 dmg

*Encounter Powers:* / Evasive Strike: +1/+4 hit, 2d8+2/2d10+4 dmg can shift 3 squares before or after attack, 

*Daily Powers:*  Split the Tree: +4 (roll twice, use higher for both targets), 2d10+4 dmg, target 2 creatures within 3 squares of each other

*Equipment:* longbow, longsword, leather armor, standard adventurers kit, 60 arrows, journeybread (10 days), 3gp

edit: Fixed saves, Nimble Strike damage, melee damage, stat bonus for dex. I'm too used to pcgen doing all my calculations for me. 
edit2: Actually read the Feat chapter, switched Human Perserance to Sure Climber.


----------



## Cheesepie (May 29, 2008)

I think you forgot to add the extra +2 you get to attack with Careful Strike! Well, when you use it with your longbow.


----------



## Cadfan (May 29, 2008)

I love the way paladin's can spend so much time jumping on grenades for the good of the rest of the party.

DM: The dragon attacks the cleric for...
Paladin: No, I'll interrupt and take the damage.

_next round_

DM: The dragon breathes fire on the cleric, for...
Paladin: No, I'll automatically take full damage, everyone else, you automatically take half at most.

_next round_

DM: The dragon finishes its attack, and moves next to the cleric...
Paladin: On my turn I'll switch places with her.
DM: See, this is why I don't like it when people game with their girlfriends.


----------



## Cadfan (May 29, 2008)

jujutsunerd- If the only melee weapon you're using is a longsword, you can hold it two handed for a +1 damage bonus.  Also, you have mistakes in your stat bonuses.  You list an 18 dex, but only gave yourself credit for a +3 bonus.  All your attack and damage numbers should be better.


----------



## AkaKageWarrior (May 29, 2008)

thanks again!

esp. for the fighter / wizard built - as requested!


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 29, 2008)

Here's one a friend of mine made.


```
Human	Fighter/warlord	lvl 10

str	18	+4	HP	85
con	16	+3	AC	22
dex	10		Fort	25
int	10 		Reflex	20
wis	10		Will	21
cha	16	+3	Init	+9
			Speed	5
```

*Base Attacks*
+10 Halberd - 1d10 +7

*At Will*

cleave: +10atk (1d10 +7)
   -adjacent enemy takes 4 damage

reaping strike: +10atk (1d10 +7)
   -4 damage on a miss

sure strike: +12 atck (1d10+3)

*Encounter*

Come and Get It: +10atk (1d10 +7)
  -enemies in a burst 3 move next to you, you can attack each.

Lion’s Roar: +10atk (2d10 +7)
  -you or an ally can use a healing surge

Surround Foe: +10atk (2d10 +7)
  -an ally adjacent to the target can slide to another square adjacent to the target. can move through their squre.

*Daily*

Thicket of Blades: +10atk (3d10 +7)
  -attack each enemy in burst, slowed.

Inspiring Word

Victorious Surge: +10atk (3d10 +7)
  -regain HP as though used a healing surge

*Utility*

Defensive Training: +2 to F,R,W

Into the Fray: move 3 squares, must
  end next to enemy.

Inspiring Reaction: when you or an ally next to you is hit, use healing surge

Feats:
------------
Human Perseverance
Potent Challenge
Power Attack(figured in)
Student of Battle
Novice Power
Acolyte Power
Adept Power


----------



## Noinarap (May 29, 2008)

ThirdWizard, should all those halberd attacks be d8?


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 29, 2008)

More of a "Blaster" Mage. Note that he can deal 2d10 damage to himself per spell and add that damage to all targets, which is probably neccessary for him to be competitive with a striker. Still, some pretty
powerful stuff. Meteor Swarm is angry against most things when your foes lose 20 fire resist.

Also, most of his Range/Area spells are Range20, which is in sharp contrast to the Warlocks mostly Range10. Also some good Force spell options for dealing with insubstantial foes, who not only take full damage, but some extra as well.


Level 30 Tiefling Demigod Wizard Blood Mage

Str 10 +0	             HP 155       bloodied 77
Con 12 +1	Surge 38	per day 7
Dex 22 +6	AC 43	Fort 34, Ref 44, Will 38
Int 30 +10
Wis 16 +3	Init +25 	Move 7
Cha 14 +2

Skills: Arcana +30, History +30, Nature +30, Religion +30

Feats: Hellfire Blood, Astral Fire(+3), Fiery Rebuke, Evasion, Spell Focus, Resounding Thunder, Inescapeable Force, Devastating Critical, Psychic Lock, Irressistable Flame, Spell Accuracy, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Fleet-Footed, Improved Initiative, Combat Anticipation, Toughness

Race: Fire Res20, Bloodhunt, Infernal Wrath

Class: Wand Mastery+6, Cantrips, Ritual Casting, Spellbook

Paragon: Blood Action, Bolstering Blood(1d10 or 2d10), Burning Blood

Epic: Divine Spark, Divine Recovery, Divine Miracle

At-Will Powers:
:: Magic Missle: +31vsRef, 4d4+16 Force Damage
:: Thunderwave: blast3 +31vsFort, 2d6+16 thunder damage, push 3

Encounter Powers:
:: Black Fire: blast5(foe): +32vsRef 6d6+19 Fire/Nec Damage
:: Chain Lightning: +31vsRef, 4d6+16 lightning damage, make two secondary attacks within 5 for 2d6+16, all other enemies within 20 for 1d6+16
:: Force Volley: 1,2 or 3 target. If 1, +4 hit. +31vsRef, 3d6+16 Force dmg and Daze.
:: (Paragon) Blood Pulse: burst 3(foe): +31vsWill, 2d6+16 damage, +1d6 for every move

Daily Powers:
:: Meteor Swarm: Burst 5 +32vsRef, 8d6+19 Fire Damage; Miss: Half
:: Elemental Maw: Burst 4 +31vsRef, 6d6+16 (choosetype) Damage, pull 2 towards origin. special: Any target at origin suffers 3d6+16 and is teleported 20; Miss: Half and no pull.
:: Disintegrate: +31vsRef, 5d10+16 and ongoing 10(se) then ongoing 5(se); Miss: 3d10+16 and ongoing 5 (se)
:: (Paragon) Destructive Salutation: burst 3(foe): +31vswill, 6d6+16 psychic, stun, ongoing 10; miss: Half, no ongoing, still stuns.

Utility Powers:
Mass Fly: Close burst 5, gain fly 8. Sustain minor (Standard, Daily)
Stoneskin: You or Ally gains resist 10 to all for encounter (Standard, Daily)
Blur: +2 all defenses, enemies 5+ cant see. (Minor, Daily)
(Paragon) Soul Burn: Spend a surge to regain an encounter power (Minor, Daily)
(Epic) Divine Regeneration: Regen+28 (Daily, minor)

Gear: +6 Wand, +6 Amulet, +6 Feycloth


----------



## Rowsdower (May 29, 2008)

I appreciate that write up Eletroshock-Therapy.

A few things though: 
1) I don't know what most of those feats actually do.
2) The powers with "damage #(se)".  Does it specify what type of damage or can the player decide WHEN using it?  And I'll assume se means save ends.
3) For the "1,2 or 3 targets.  if 1, +4 hit."  that means if you choose 1 target you get a +4 added to the +31?
4) Did I read that right?  implement bonus of +6? so it increases in power as the character does?
5) I have a general question about surges.  Characters are limited to the number they can use a day?  If so, dont they refresh at each extended rest?  So there is a good chunk of surges that won't ever get used?


----------



## Surgoshan (May 30, 2008)

I've noticed a few mistakes in calculating HP.  I believe the warlock some pages back should have 185 and the 10th level dragonborn paladin only 83.

Excel is pretty darn helpful for this, but the long and short of it is hpperlevel * [level-1] + classbase + currentcon.  So your paladin with a con of 14 has a base HP of 29.  He gets 6 HP per level and has gained 9 levels to get to level 10.  6*9=54.  54+29=83


----------



## malcolm_n (May 30, 2008)

Okay, his  quotes are seriously cool.  Before anything else, I found myself reading them.  All-in-all, great job on the stats as well.


----------



## ShockMeSane (May 30, 2008)

Rowsdower said:
			
		

> I appreciate that write up Eletroshock-Therapy.
> 
> A few things though:
> 1) I don't know what most of those feats actually do.
> ...




Yea, there was a lot of time saving stuff in there for stuff I myself found obvious, I'm happy to clarify!

1) Well... maybe not that happy. Honestly, most of them are figured into the stats or have conditional effects. For example Hellfire Blood gives +1 to hit and damage with Fire attacks (its a Tiefling Racial Feat) and I believe I figured that in. I figure you can get a good feel for the character without 'em 
2) The powers with ongoing damage like Disintegrate...SE in my notes does indeed indicate Save Ends. For Disintegrate in particular, you take the larger number until you save, and then the smaller number until you save.
3) Just so. You can target 1-3 opponents within 20 range, but if you only target 1 your effective attack bonus is +35.
4) I'm going to assume you are referring to the class feature. Each Wizard Implement grants a different encounter ability. The Wands ability is +Dexbonus to hit on one attack roll. IE, I use my wand to do a +37 Meteor Swarm. It is sheerly related to Dex scale, and just happens to coincide with the + of the implement. It's also the reason Dex is so high when it might seem like a bit of an overlapping stat seeing as Int grants the same Reflex/AC bonuses.
5) Yes, that is the number you can use in-between extended rests. However all my playtests prior to getting the books indicated that players go through quite a number of Surges as they use them not only between battles to heal during short rests, but the Clerics heal uses them, as well as Second Winds. In the two games my group ran, Second Winds rather than Daily Powers tended to enforce rests most often.

You have to understand I made these very quickly, in 30 minutes or so as I have no intention of actually playing them, simply an excersize in seeing the new leveling system in action. I hope you forgive any slight mistakes I might have made in my haste. I would pay a great deal more attention to a character I had painstakingly leveled through actual questing


----------



## neceros (May 30, 2008)

Quick shoot to a Wizard writeup, if anyone's interested:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=228158

Thanks for inspiration.


----------



## Surgoshan (May 30, 2008)

I hope more 30th level characters get statted up; I'd like to see the result of a battle between five 30s and a tarrasque.


----------



## Destil (May 30, 2008)

Knight of Glory is the first power with a 'serious' flavor issue. Elic's earlier spirit prayers were generic enough in name, but this guy doesn't summon a knight. In an real game I'd rename the power to something like "Spirit of the wild" and reflavor it as the ghost of a vengeful dryad ghost or something (most of his powers could be renamed and flavored, really).

I think I got masterwork armor right (this could be explained better, or I'm missing something). Once you hit a certain plus the base AC of the armor increased in addition to the enchantment bonus from the plus, at no added cost. Right?

There are next-to no level 10+ religion and nature rituals [in fact they almost entirely stop at level 22]  Anything at the higher levels with a check isn't too appealing with Elic's untrained, no Int bonus Arcana rolls. Of course wizards gain new rituals for free every 5 levels, so I know why we need as many arcane as we have here... I think allowing Religion and Nature for some of the arcane rituals like scrying will be my first house rule.

Also it's odd that the Solar Wrath doesn't have the implement keyword. It looks like any power with an attack roll needs wither implement or  weapon to keep up.

*Elic Moongrove* Elf Radiant Servant of Melora (level 20)
"I've no time for a warped mockery of nature like you."

```
Str 13 +1    HP: 119 (bloodied:59)        Speed 9 squares
Dex 16 +3    Healing surges/day: 8        Init +13
Con 12 +1    AC: 31 (& evasion)
Int 11  0    Fort: 25 Refl: 29 Will: 32
Wis 23 +6    Passive Perception: 33 Intuition: 26
Cha 19 +4    Resist Fire & Cold 10
```
Languages: Common, Elven
Skills: Religion +21, Heal +21, Diplomacy +19, Insight +21,  Nature +23, Perception +23
Armor Check -1
*At Will*
Longbow  +17 vs AC: 1d10+9 damage. Range 20/40. +4d6 thunder damage on a crit
Spear  +11 vs AC: 1d8+1 damage or 1d8+2 two-handed (versatile)
 Lance of Faith***: +20 vs reflex: 1d8+13 radiant damage, one ally within sight gets +2 to next attack against same foe
 Sacred Flame***: +20 vs reflex: 1d6+13 radiant, one ally within sight gains 14 temp HP or can make a saving throw

*Encounter*
Elven Accuracy: Reroll attack at +2(free, elf racial)
Hunter's Quarry: +2d6 damage vs nearest foe for one round (minor, ranger multiclass)
 Healing Word: burst 10 - Grant a healing surge +4d6+6 healing (minor, cleric feature, 2/encounter)
 Break the Spirit***: +20 v. Will: 2d8+13 radiant damage, target takes -4 to attacks (until next turn) (Standard, cleric 7)
 Solar Wrath: burst 8 - +16 vs Will: 3d8+9 radiant damage, undead and demons are stunned (standard, paragon 11)
 Mantle of Glory ***: blast 5 - +20 vs Will: 2d10+13 radiant damage, each ally in the area can spend a healing surge (standard - cleric 13)
 Arrow of Vengeance: +23 vs AC: 2d10+7 damage. (immediate reaction to an attack against an ally within range, ranger 17)
Channel Divinity [choose 1 / encounter (cleric feature)]

Divine Fortune: +1 to one attack or save (free)
 Turn Undead: burst 5 - +20 vs will; Undead hit are dealt 4d10+13 radiant damage, pushed 7 squares, immobilized (1 turn); half damage on a miss (standard)
 Melora's Tide: The target must be bloodied. They gain regeneration 4 until they are no longer bloodied (minor)
*Daily*
 Flame Strike***: burst 2 - +20 vs Reflex: 2d10+13 fire damage and ongoing 5 fire damage (save ends), half damage on a miss
 Seal of Warding***: burst 3, zone - +20 vs Will: 4d10+13 radiant damage and slowed (end of turn); half damage and no slowing on a miss. The zone is difficult terrain that provides cover for allies against ranged attacks (standard, sustain minor, cleric 15)
 Knight of Glory***: conjures a ghostly knight until the end of the encounter - +20 vs AC: 3d10+13 radiant damage. The knight can move 5 squares (move), attack once per round (minor). (standard, cleric 19)
 Radiant Brilliance***: +20 vs Reflex: 3d10+13 radiant damage. Hit or miss at the start of next turn :: burst 5 at target (foes only) - +20 vs Wis: 3d10+6 radiant damage; half on a miss

*Utility*
 Divine Aid:[encounter] You or an ally within 5 makes a saving throw with a +4 bonus (standard, cleric 2)
 Divine Vigor:[daily] burst 5 - All allies regain the use of their second wind (minor, cleric 6)
 Mass cure light wounds:[daily] burst 5 - All allies regain HP as if they had spent a healing surge +10 (standard, cleric 10)
 Healing Sun:[daily] burst 2, zone - All allies who end their turn in the zone regain 15 HP. Demons or undead that enter or start their turn in the zone 1d10+10 radiant damage. Ends when bloodied. (Standard - sustain standard, paragon 12)
 Divine Armor:[daily] burst 3 - +2 power bonus to AC for you, all allies gain resist 5 to all damage until the end of the encounter (standard, cleric 16)

*Misc*
Barkskin:[daily] +3 power bonus to AC until end of encounter, -1 each time AC is hit (minor, armor)
Thunderstrike[daily]: +2d8 thunder damage and push target 1 square on a hit (free, bow)

*Race/Class/Path/Items*
+2 Nature, Perception
Prof: Longbow, shortbow, simple melee, & simple ranged weapons; cloth, leather, hide & chain armor
Wild Step: Shift into difficult terrain
Healer's Lore: +6 healing with powers that have the healing keyword
Illuminating Attacks: Radiant keyword powers crit on a 19-20 (paragon 11)
Radiant Action: When spending an action point a foe within 5 squares takes ongoing radiant damage 20 (save ends) (paragon 11)
Lasting Light: Undead and Demons -2 to save (paragon 15)
Implement powers, marked with a ***, deal +4d6 damage on a crit (holy symbol)

*Feats*

Warrior of the Wild: Nature trained, hunter's quarry 1/encounter
Astral Fire: +2 damage with radiant & fire powers
Weapon Focus(Bows): +2 to damage with bows
Skill Training (Perception): +5 and can use trained only
Melora’s Tide: channel divinity
Novice Power: Exchanged cleric encounter for ranger
Point Blank Shot: Ignore cover & concealment within 5 squares
Evasion: Half damage on a miss vs. AC or Reflex for area and close attacks
Fleet Footed: +1 speed
Sly Hunter: +3 damage to attacks with bows against targets with no other creature within 3 squares
Elven Precision: +2 to rerolls with Elven Accuracy
*Equipment*
Holy Symbol +6 [level 21] (Pearl white seashell broach with an embossed silver moon)
Barkskin Darkhide Armor +4 (+8AC, -1 check) [level 20]
Cloak of Survival (Resist fire and cold 10)+4[level 19]
Thundering Longbow +4[85000 gp]
Ritual prayer book with Animal Messenger, Gentle Repose, Brew Potion [75gp], Commune with Nature [360gp], Cure Disease [360], Make Whole[50gp], Remove Affliction[680gp], Raise Dead[680gp], Water Breathing [680gp], Consult Oracle [9000], Endure Elements[100gp], Water Walk[100gp], Cure Disease [680 gp], Sending [680 gp], Magic Circle [250gp], Traver's Feats [175gp]
Boots of Striding (+1 speed)[4200 gp]
1980 gp


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 30, 2008)

Noinarap said:
			
		

> ThirdWizard, should all those halberd attacks be d8?




Fixed - halberd damage d10s


----------



## Japhane (May 30, 2008)

Can anyone help me figure out how Spatula's level one fighter has a +6 Basic Attack?

I see the +3 for STR, and the +1 for 2H Weapons, but where is the other +2 coming from? The only think I could see would be the bonus +2 for AO's, but then why consider that into the base attack?

Any and all help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Cadfan (May 30, 2008)

Japhane- weapons have innate bonuses to attack rolls in 4e.  This bonus is generally +2 or +3.  Its one of the ways that weapons are different from each other- some weapons are more accurate, others deal more damage.

So his fighter is using a weapon that has a natural bonus of +2.


----------



## Japhane (May 30, 2008)

Ah, I see. I was trying to calculate for all of the example templates and I was coming up short on every one by a couple.

So, being proficient with a weapon gives you a weapon specific bonus to attack? That's interesting.

Thanks!


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 31, 2008)

I thought I'd post up a less predictable character.


```
[b]Effyooup McGee[/b]
Dwarf Wizard 1

Str 11  +0     HP: 27 (bloodied 13)
Con 17  +3     Surge: 6hp (9 per day)
Dex 13  +1     AC 14
Int 16  +3     Fort 13
Wis 14  +2     Reflex 13
Cha 8   -1     Will 14
               Speed 5
```

*Race Abilities*
Cast Iron Stomach
Dwarven Resiliance
Dwarven Weapon Proficiency
Encumbered Speed
Stand Your Ground

*Languages*
Common & Dwarven

*Wizard Features*
Implement Mastery (Staff)
* +1 AC
* 1/encounter gain +3 to one defense for a round
Ritual Casting
Cantrips & Spells
Spellbook

*Feat*
Burning Blizzard (+1 dmg on acid/cold)

*Skills*
Arcana +8
Dungeoneering +9
History +8
Religion +8

*At Will*
 Magic Missile +3 vs. Reflex, 2d4+3 damage
 Ray of Frost +3 vs. Fortitude, 1d6+4 cold damage, and target is slowed until the end of your next turn

*Encounter*
 Icy Terrain +3 vs. Reflex, 1d6+4 damage and target is knocked prone, effect: area is difficult terrain until the end of your next turn

*Daily (choose one)*
 Freezing Cloud +3 vs. Fortitude, 1d8+4 cold damage, miss: half damage, effect: cloud remains, dealing damage to enemies who enter it, until the end of your next turn
 Sleep +3 vs. Will, Slowed (save ends), if fail unconscious (save ends), miss: slowed (save ends)

*Rituals*
Comprehend Languages
Silence
Tenser's Floating Disk


____

I like him. He hampers enemies more than deals raw damage (though he doesn't deal horrible damage). Being a dwarf, he's got good defense, just in case. I don't see him being a flashy PC, but I do see him being a great crowd controller and debuffer.


----------



## Surgoshan (May 31, 2008)

So I decided that "screw dragonborn nobility".  I made a dragonborn rogue.  I figure she's from a fallen empire, right?  She sees the current society as just a pale imitation, a fungus growing on the corpse of a once mighty past, blah blah blah.  Laconic, doesn't like people.  Anywho.


```
[b]Darjin[/b]
Dragonborn Rogue Level 1    Unaligned
Str 12  +1    HP: 23  (bloodied 11)
Con 11  +0    Surge: 5 hp (6 per day)
Dex 18  +4    AC: 16
Int  8  -1    Fort: 10
Wis 10  +0    Ref: 16
Cha 16  +3    Will:13
          Speed: 6

[b]Race Abilities[/b]
Dragonborn Fury (+1 att when bloodied)
Draconic Heritage (add con mod to healing surge)
Dragonbreath Encounter Power (Acid damage, 
     Dex +2 vs Ref att, 1d6 + Con mod dmg)

[b]Languages[/b]
Common & Draconic

[b]Rogue Features[/b]
First Strike 
Rogue Tactics: Artful Dodger 
Rogue Weapon Talent 
Sneak Attack

[b]Skills[/b]
Acrobatics +9
Athletics +6
Intimidate +10 (I will [i]stab[/i] you and [i]poop in the wound[/i])
Stealth +9
Thievery +9

[b]At-Will[/b]
Piercing Strike Dex vs Ref
     1[W] + Dex mod on hit
Sly Flourish Dex vs AC
     1[W] + Dex mod + Cha mod on hit

[b]Encounter[/b]
Dragonbreath
Positioning Strike Dex vs Will
     1[W] + Dex mod and slide target 
       number of squares equal to Con mod on hit

[b]Daily[/b]
Easy Target  Dex vs AC
     Hit: 2[W] + Dex mod, target is slowed, grants CA 
       Save ends both
     Miss:  Half damage, target grants CA until end of 
       your next turn

[b]Feats[/b]
Two Weapon Fighting

[b]Equipment[/b]
leather armor, 2 daggers, 20 shuriken (just in case)
```

Obviously she's a little unbalanced (getting that 18 was costly), but I like him.  I like that she's a 6'6", 300 pound dragonperson who's just as sneaky as some 4' nothing, 90 pound halfling.  Maybe you could fluff it that she's mildly chameleonic.  Or _just that good_.

I went with Artful Dodger because duh.  I pumped up Charisma.  Then I balanced it out a bit with two weapon fighting.  I figure two weapon defense as the next feat would be really nice, giving a shield bonus on top of a little bit of damage.  So she moves in and out and, occasionally, gets combat advantage.  

I think sly flourish will be her main attack.  +4 from rogue tactics and +4 from dex means a +8 to hit, then 1d4 +4 +3 +1 to hit means 9-12 damage.

Now I'll start leveling her up.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 31, 2008)

Nice!  I pieced together a 10th level Dragonborn Rogue myself, but I went with the Brutal Scoundrel route.  Here he is


```
Velak, Level 10 Dragonborn Rogue

Ability Scores
Str 18		Dex 18		Wis 10
Con 13		Int 11		Cha 14

HP 70 Bloodied 35
Surge 17, per day 7
AC 23, Fort 22, Rex 24, Will 20,
Speed 7
Init + 13

Skills
Stealth + 16
Thievery + 17
Acrobatics + 14
Athletics + 7
Dungeoneering + 10
History + 7
Intimidate + 14
Perception + 10


Feats
Backstabber (2d8 with SA)
Improved Initiative (+4 to Init)
Nimble Blade (+1 to attacks with light blade, CA)
Surprise Knockdown
Weapon Proficiency (Rapier)
Weapon Focus (light blades, +1 damage)

Equipment
Adventurer’s kit
Boots of Striding (+1 Speed in light/no armor)
Rogue’s Gloves (+3 Thievery, Daily [min] roll Thievery checks twice, take better result)
Sylvan Armor (+4 AC, +2 to Athletics/Stealth Checks)
Duelist’s Rapier (+3 att/dmg, 3d6/(CA 3d8) crit, Daily [min], CA against next targeted creature)
Cloak of Resistance (+3 Fort, Ref, Will, Daily [min] – Resist 10 until start of next turn)
 
Powers

At Will

Piercing Strike Rogue Attack 1
A needle-sharp point slips past armor and into tender flesh.
At-Will ✦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade.
Target: One creature
Attack: +15 vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d8 + 8 (crit 16 + 3d6) damage

Riposte Strike Rogue Attack 1
With a calculated strike, you leave your foe vulnerable to an
adroit riposte should he dare attack you.
At-Will ✦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade.
Target: One creature
Attack: + 15 vs. AC
Hit: 1d8 + 8 (crit 16 + 3d6) damage. If the target attacks you before the start of your next turn, you make your riposte against the target as an immediate interrupt: a +12 vs. AC attack that deals 1d8 + 4 damage.

Encounter

Dragon Breath Dragonborn Racial Power
As you open your mouth with a roar, the deadly power of your draconic kin blasts forth to engulf your foes.
Encounter ✦ Lightning
Minor Action Close blast 3
Targets: All creatures in area
Attack: + 11 vs. Reflex
Hit: 1d6 + 1 (crit 7) damage.

Imperiling Strike Rogue Attack 7
You deal a staggering blow, opening a hole in your enemy’s
defenses.
Encounter ✦ Martial,Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade.
Target: One creature
Attack: + 15 vs. Fortitude
Hit: 1d8 + 8 (crit 16 + 3d6) damage, and the target takes a –4 penalty to AC and Reflex defense until the end of your next turn.

Setup Strike Rogue Attack 3
You land a calculated blow that causes your enemy to drop his guard, leaving him vulnerable to subsequent attacks.
Encounter ✦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade.
Target: One creature
Attack: + 15 vs. AC
Hit: 2d8 + 8 damage (crit 24 + 3d6), and the target grants combat advantage to you until the end of your next turn.

Torturous Strike Rogue Attack 1
If you twist the blade in the wound just so, you can make your
enemy howl in pain.
Encounter ✦ Martial, Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade.
Target: One creature
Attack: + 12 vs. AC
Hit: 2d8 + 12 (crit 28 + 3d6) damage

Daily

Clever Riposte Rogue Attack 5
You follow up a fierce attack with a series of quick, painful strikes woven between your enemy’s attacks.
Daily ✦ Martial,Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade.
Target: One creature
Attack: + 12 vs. AC
Hit: 2d8 + 8 (crit 24 + 3d6) damage.
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, the target takes 4 damage each time it attacks you, and you can shift as an immediate reaction after such an attack.

Crimson Edge Rogue Attack 9
You deal your enemy a vicious wound that continues to bleed,
and like a shark, you circle in for the kill.
Daily ✦ Martial,Weapon
Standard Action Melee weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade.
Target: One creature
Attack: + 15 vs. Fortitude
Hit: 2d8 + 8 (crit 24 + 3d6) damage, and the target takes 9 ongoing damage and grants combat advantage to you (save ends both).
Miss: Half damage, and no ongoing damage.

Trick Strike Rogue Attack 1
Through a series of feints and lures, you maneuver your foe right where you want him.
Daily ✦ Martial,Weapon
Standard Action Melee or Ranged weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a crossbow, a light blade, or a sling.
Target: One creature
Attack: + 15 vs. AC
Hit: 3d8 + 8 (crit 24 + 3d6) damage, and you slide the target 1 square.
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, each time you hit the
target you slide it 1 square.

Utility

Dangerous Theft Rogue Utility 10
You snatch an item from an enemy during combat.
Encounter ✦ Martial
Free Action Personal
Prerequisite: You must be trained in Thievery.
Effect: On your next action, ignore the –10 penalty when you make a Thievery check to pick a pocket during combat.

Ignoble Escape Rogue Utility 6
With nimble ease, you sidestep one perilous situation after
another.
Encounter ✦ Martial
Move Action Personal
Prerequisite: You must be trained in Acrobatics.
Effect: If you are marked, end that condition. You can shift a number of squares equal to your speed.

Tumble Rogue Utility 2
You tumble out of harm’s way, dodging the opportunistic attacks of your enemies.
Encounter ✦ Martial
Move Action Personal
Prerequisite: You must be trained in Acrobatics.
Effect: Shift 3 squares.
```


----------



## Surgoshan (May 31, 2008)

```
[b]Darjin[/b]
Dragonborn Rogue Level 10    Unaligned
Str 12  +6    HP: 68  (bloodied 34)
Con 11  +5    Surge: 22 hp (11 per day)
Dex 20  +10   AC: 23
Int  8  +4    Fort: 16
Wis 10  +5    Ref: 23
Cha 18  +9    Will: 19
          Speed: 6
          Initiative: +14

[b]Race Abilities[/b]
Dragonborn Fury (+1 att when bloodied)
Draconic Heritage (add con mod to healing surge)
Dragonbreath Encounter Power (Acid damage, 
     Dex +2 vs Ref att, 1d6 + Con mod dmg)

[b]Languages[/b]
Common & Draconic

[b]Rogue Features[/b]
First Strike 
Rogue Tactics: Artful Dodger 
Rogue Weapon Talent 
Sneak Attack

[b]Skills[/b]
Acrobatics +14
Athletics +11
Intimidate +15 (I will [i]stab[/i] you and [i]poop in the wound[/i])
Perception +6
Stealth +14
Thievery +14

[b]At-Will[/b]
Piercing Strike Dex vs Ref
     1[W] + Dex mod on hit
Sly Flourish Dex vs AC
     1[W] + Dex mod + Cha mod on hit

[b]Encounter[/b]
Dragonbreath
Positioning Strike Dex vs Will
     1[W] + Dex mod and slide target 
       number of squares equal to Con mod on hit
Trickster's Blade Dex vs AC
     2[W] + Dex mod, add Cha mod to AC until end of your next turn
Sand in the Eyes Dex vs Ref
     1[W] + Dex mod, target is blinded until end of your next turn

[b]Daily[/b]
Easy Target  Dex vs AC
     Hit: 2[W] + Dex mod, target is slowed, grants CA 
       Save ends both
     Miss:  Half damage, target grants CA until end of 
       your next turn
Walking Wounded Dex vs Fort
     2[W] + Dex Mod, target is knocked prone, until end of 
       encounter if target moves more than half its speed in 
       a single action, it falls prone at the end of movement
     Miss:  Half damage and target is not knocked prone.
Knockout Dex vs Fort
     2[W] + Dex Mod, target is knocked unconscious 
       Save ends.  Any damage wakes target.
     Miss:  Half damage and target is dazed until end of 
       your next turn

[b]Utilities[/b]
Fleeting Ghost At-Will
     You can move your speed and make a stealth check
       no penalty on check from movement
Ignoble Escape Encounter
     If you are marked, end that condition
       You can shift a number of squares equal to your speed
Close Quarters Daily
     Move into the space of a creature larger than you and at 
       least Large in size (it gets OA for leaving adjacent).  
       You gain CA, it gains -4 penalties to attack.  When it 
       moves, you move with it.  It can make Str or Dex vs Ref 
       attack to slide you to adjacent. Other enemies have no 
       penalty to attack.

[b]Feats[/b]
Two Weapon Fighting
     +1 dmg when dual wielding melee
Two Weapon Defense
     +1 to AC and Ref when dual wielding melee
Nimble Blade
     +1 to att w/light blade when you have CA
Dragonborn Senses
     Low light vision, +1 to perception
Backstabber
     Sneak attack dice are d8s.
Improved Initiative
     +4 to initiative
  

[b]Equipment[/b]
leather armor, 2 daggers, 20 shuriken (just in case)
```

At level 10, she should have some magic weapons and armor +2, so her defenses should be a touch higher.


----------



## Destil (May 31, 2008)

Since there are no level 31 items I equiped Elic with additonal GP gear equal to a level 30 instead of a 29 and replaced the 31 with a 30.

Because of all of the extra gold we get a bit of a chrismas tree effect (and I get some powers I can fill in a name for). But given that at this point there are priests making their own pearl white seashell holy symbols of Elic I don't think that's such a big deal.


*Elic Moongrove* Elf Demigod of the Wilds, right hand and radiant servant of Melora (level 30)
"You, a weapon of the Orcus? His forgework is poorer than I imagined..."

```
Str 14 +2    HP: 171 (bloodied:85)        Speed 9 squares
Dex 18 +4    Healing surges/day: 9(42 hp) Init +19
Con 14 +2    AC: 42 (& evasion)
Int 12 +1    Fort: 32 Refl: 37 Will: 42
Wis 28 +9    Passive Perception: 39 Intuition: 39
Cha 22 +6    Resist Fire & Cold 15
```
Languages: Common, Elven
Skills: Religion +29, Heal +29, Diplomacy +21, Insight +24, Nature +31, Perception +26
Armor Check -1
*At Will*
Longbow  +25 vs AC: 2d10+16 damage. Range 20/40. +6d12 on a crit
Spear  +something small. 2dsomething + something else
 Lance of Faith***: +30 vs reflex: 2d8+18 radiant damage, one ally within sight gets +2 to next attack against same foe
 Sacred Flame***: +30 vs reflex: 1d6+18 radiant, one ally within sight gains 21 temp HP or can make a saving throw

*Encounter*
Elven Accuracy: Reroll attack at +2(free, elf racial)
Hunter's Quarry: +3d6 damage vs nearest foe for one round (minor, ranger multiclass)
 Healing Word: burst 10 - Grant a healing surge +6d6+9 healing (minor, cleric feature, 2/encounter)
 Plague of Doom***: +30 vs Fort: 3d8+15 damage, -4 to all defenses (one turn)
 Arrow of Vengeance: +34 vs AC: 2d10+13 damage (immediate reaction to an attack against an ally within range, ranger 17)
 Astral Blades of Death***: +30 vs Reflex: 6d6+18 radiant damage (cleric 23)
 Sunburst***: burst 2 - +30 vs Reflex: 4d8+18 radiant damage, all allies in the area healed 25 HP(cleric 27)
Channel Divinity [choose 1 / encounter (cleric feature)]

Divine Fortune: +1 to one attack or save (free)
 Turn Undead: burst 8 - +30 vs will; Undead hit are dealt 6d10+18 radiant damage, pushed 10 squares, immobilized (1 turn); half damage on a miss (standard)
 Melora's Tide: The target must be bloodied. They gain regeneration 6 until they are no longer bloodied (minor)

*Daily*
 Knight of Glory***: conjures a ghostly knight until the end of the encounter - +30 vs AC: 3d10+18 radiant damage. The knight can move 5 squares (move), attack once per round (minor). (standard, cleric 19)
 Radiant Brilliance***: +30 vs Reflex: 3d10+18 radiant damage. Hit or miss at the start of next turn :: burst 5 at target (foes only) - +30 vs Wis: 3d10+9 radiant damage; half on a miss (standard, radiant servent 20)
 Sacred Word***: Burst 5 - +30 vs Fort: 4d10+15 psychic damage, stuns (half damage, no stun on a miss) (standard, cleric 25)
 Astral Storm***: Burst 5 - Zone, +30 vs Reflex: 6d10+18 cold, fire, lightning and thunder damage (treated as the most favirable of the four. Sorry Mr. Pit Fiend, you should have picked up a ring of thunder resistance...) Half damage on a miss. (Standard. Sustain minor: the zone persists and deals 2d10+wis lightning, half on a miss. Cleric 29)

*Utility*
 Divine aid:[encounter] You or an ally within 5 makes a saving throw with a +6 bonus (standard, cleric 2)
 Divine vigor:[daily] burst 5 - All allies regain the use of their second wind (minor, cleric 6)
 Mass cure light wounds:[daily] burst 5 - All allies regain HP as if they had spent a healing surge +15 (standard, cleric 10)
 Healing sun:[daily] burst 2, zone - All allies who end their turn in the zone regain 20 HP. Demons or undead that enter or start their turn in the zone 1d10+18 radiant damage. Ends when bloodied. (Standard - sustain standard, radiant servant 12)
 Divine armor:[daily] burst 3 - +2 power bonus to AC for you, all allies gain resist 5 to all damage until the end of the encounter (standard, cleric 16)
 Purify:[daily] burst 5 - All effects that a save can remove is ended for all allies(standard, cleric 22)
Divine Regeneration[daily]: Regeneration 28 (for encounter) (minor, demigod 26)

*Misc*

Barkskin:[daily] +4 power bonus to AC until end of encounter, -1 each time AC is hit (minor, armor)
Eye of Melora:[daily] Automatically pinpoint all creatures within 10 squares, ignore all cover and concealment (until end of next turn), make a basic attack with a +5 bonus (standard, bow)
Wrath of the night sky:[daily] In response to a melee or ranged attack, attacker takes 5d6+7 radiant damage, blinded (save ends) (Imediate interrupt, halo)
Moongate:[daily] Teleport 10 squares. If mileston original position has a  burst 3 Cha +27 vs. reflex attack: deals 4d8+9 damage, half on a miss (move, ring)
Gale's Grace:[daily] Fly at speed until end of turn. If milestone until end of next turn (minor, ring)
Blood of the Land:[daily] Costs 2 healing surges, an ally within 5 squares regains 1 healing surge (minor, belt)

*Race/Class/Path/Desteny/Items*
+2 Nature, Perception
Prof: Longbow, shortbow, simple melee, & simple ranged weapons; cloth, leather, hide & chain armor
Wild Step: Shift into difficult terrain
Healer's Lore: +9 healing with powers that have the healing keyword
Divine Spark: +2 Cha, +2 Wis
Divine Recovery: Recover 1/2 HP first time reduced to 0 each day
Illuminating Attacks: Radiant keyword powers crit on a 19-20 (paragon 11)
Radiant Action: When spending an action point a foe within 5 squares takes ongoing radiant damage 30 (save ends) (paragon 11)
Lasting Light: Undead and Demons -2 to save (paragon 15)
Implement powers, marked with a ***, deal +6d6 damage on a crit (holy symbol)
Divine Miracle: Recover an encounter each time the last is used

*Feats*
Warrior of the Wild: Nature trained, hunter's quarry 1/encounter
Astral Fire: +3 damage with radiant & fire powers
Weapon Focus(Bows): +3 to damage with bows
Skill Training (Perception): +5 and can use trained only
Melora’s Tide: channel divinity
Novice Power: Exchanged cleric encounter for ranger
Point Blank Shot: Ignore cover within 5 squares
Evasion: Half damage on a miss vs. AC or Reflex for area and close attacks
Fleet Footed: +1 speed
Sly Hunter: +3 damage to attacks with bows against targets with no other creature within 3 squares
Elven Precision: +2 to rerolls with Elven Accuracy
Blind Fight: Ignore concealment & invisibility
Epic Resurgance: Regain an ecounter power with the first crit in an encounter
Font of Radiance: Targets criticaled by radiant powers glow (save ends). All adjecent squares ignore invis and concealment, all foes who end turn in the area take 3d6 radiant damage
Irriestable Flame: Ignore 20 points of fire resist
Psychic Lock: targets hit with psychic power take -2 on next attack roll
Lightning Reflexes: +2 reflex

*Equipment*
Holy Symbol +6 (+6d6 on a crit) [1125k gp] (Pearl white seashell broach with an embossed silver moon)
Perfect Hunter's Longbow +6 (daily power,  +6d12 on a crit) [level 30]
Barkskin Elderhide Armor +6 (daily power, +12 AC, -1 check) [level 30]
Cloak of Survival +6 (resist cold, fire 15) [level 29]
Ritual prayer book with Animal Messenger, Gentle Repose, Brew Potion [75gp], Commune with Nature [360gp], Cure Disease [360gp], Make Whole[50gp], Remove Affliction[680gp], Raise Dead[680gp], Water Breathing [680gp], Consult Oracle [9000gp], Endure Elements[100gp], Water Walk[100gp], Cure Disease [680 gp], Sending [680 gp], Magic Circle [250gp], Traver's Feast [175gp], Voice of Fate[225k gp], Loremaster's Bargin [65k gp], Discern Lies[360gp]
Bracers of the Prefect Shot (+3 item bonus to basic ranged attack damage) [425k gp]
Gauntlets of the Ram (+1 square on pushes)[3.4k gp] q
Halo of Falen Stars (daily power, +5 item bonus to Heal, Nature, Religion)(625k gp)
Star Opal Ring [1125k gp] (daily power, +1 item bonus to speed)
Ring of Flight [125k gp] (daily power, immune to falling damage)
Belt of Sacrifice (daily power, +1 item bonus to allies within 5 squares healing surges[2.6k gp]
10k


----------



## Surgoshan (May 31, 2008)

```
[b]Darjin[/b]
Dragonborn Rogue Level 20    Unaligned
Str 13  +11   HP: 119  (bloodied 59)
Con 12  +11   Surge: 40 hp (17 per day)
Dex 23  +16   AC: 23
Int  9  +9    Fort: 16
Wis 11  +10   Ref: 23
Cha 21  +15   Will: 19
          Speed: 7
          Initiative: +19

[b]Race Abilities[/b]
Dragonborn Fury (+1 att when bloodied)
Draconic Heritage (add con mod to healing surge)
Dragonbreath Encounter Power (Acid damage, 
     Dex +2 vs Ref att, 1d6 + Con mod dmg)

[b]Languages[/b]
Common & Draconic

[b]Rogue Features[/b]
First Strike 
Rogue Tactics: Artful Dodger 
Rogue Weapon Talent 
Sneak Attack

[b]Paragon Path Features: Daggermaster[/b]
Daggermaster's Action (11th level)
     May use action point to reroll attack or damage of dagger.
Dagger Precision (11th level)
     Daggers crit on 18-20
Dagger Advantage (16th level)
     When crit with a dagger, CA until end  of your next turn

[b]Skills[/b]
Acrobatics +19
Athletics +16
Intimidate +20 (I will [i]stab[/i] you and [i]poop in the wound[/i])
Perception +16
Stealth +19
Thievery +19

[b]At-Will[/b]
Piercing Strike Dex vs Ref
     1[W] + Dex mod on hit
Sly Flourish Dex vs AC
     1[W] + Dex mod + Cha mod on hit

[b]Encounter[/b]
Dragonbreath
Tornado Strike Dex vs AC, one or two creatures
     2[W] + Dex mod, slide target 1 + Cha mod
Hounding Strike Dex vs Will
     3[W] + Dex mod, until end of next turn, gain CA and 
       Cha mod power bonus to all defenses against its attacks
Sand in the Eyes Dex vs Ref
     1[W] + Dex mod, target is blinded until end of your next turn
Critical Opportunity Dex vs AC, minor action
     Must wield a dagger, must have crit the enemy this turn
     3[W] + Dex mod

[b]Daily[/b]
Bloody Path
     You move your speed, every enemy that can take OA
       must take basic OA, but against itself.
Feinting Flurry Dex vs Will
     5[W] + Dex mod, until end of your next turn, all target's
       defenses take penalty equal to your Cha mod
       sustain penalty minor
Knockout Dex vs Fort
     2[W] + Dex Mod, target is knocked unconscious 
       Save ends.  Any damage wakes target.
     Miss:  Half damage and target is dazed until end of 
       your next turn
Deep Dagger Wound Dex vs AC
     Hit: 4[W] + Dex mod, 10 ongoing.  20 ongoing on crit
       Save ends ongoing
     Miss: 2[W] + Dex mod, no ongoing

[b]Utilities[/b]
Fleeting Ghost At-Will
     You can move your speed and make a stealth check
       no penalty on check from movement
Ignoble Escape Encounter
     If you are marked, end that condition
       You can shift a number of squares equal to your speed
Close Quarters Daily
     Move into the space of a creature larger than you and at 
       least Large in size (it gets OA for leaving adjacent).  
       You gain CA, it gains -4 penalties to attack.  When it 
       moves, you move with it.  It can make Str or Dex vs Ref 
       attack to slide you to adjacent. Other enemies have no 
       penalty to attack.
Meditation of the Blade 
     Minor action, until end of encounter, dagger's damage die
       increases one size.
Leaping Dodge Immediate interrupt
     When enemy targets you, make athletics check +5 to jump 
       and move appropriate distance.

[b]Feats[/b]
Two Weapon Fighting
     +1 dmg when dual wielding melee
Two Weapon Defense
     +1 to AC and Ref when dual wielding melee
Nimble Blade
     +1 to att w/light blade when you have CA
Dragonborn Senses
     Low light vision, +1 to perception
Backstabber
     Sneak attack dice are d8s.
Improved Initiative
     +4 to initiative
Fleet Footed
     +1 to speed
Devestating Critical
     When you crit, add 1d10 damage
Blood Thirst
     +2 damage to bloodied foes
Great Fortitude
     +2 to fortitude
  

[b]Equipment[/b]
leather armor, 2 daggers, 20 shuriken (just in case)
```

Wow.  It's late, I'm tired, Darjin is awesome.  I'm thinking a better build might include increasing the range and power of the dragonbreath so that it can be used at the beginning of an encounter against a group of foes.  Move up, you have combat advantage, bam you hit 20 guys for 2d10.  You crit on three of them, adding another d10 each, and you can go ahead and throw 3d8 sneak attack damage at some other poor bastard.

And, seriously, how awesome is that close quarters power?  Oh noes!  A black dragon ambushed us!  BAM!  I'm hiding under you!  stabstabstab  Where am I?  stabstabstab


----------



## MortalPlague (May 31, 2008)

*Provalor the Proficient*
Level 1 Halfling Wizard
_"Look, this is going to be a comfortable adventure, alright?  I'm not leaving my chair.  And somebody had better carry it along with us."_


```
Str 8 -1     HP: 21 (bloodied:11)        Speed 6 squares
Dex 14 +2    Healing surges/day: 6(5 hp) Initiative +2
Con 11 +0    AC: 12
Int 16 +3    Fort: 10 Ref: 12 Will: 15
Wis 16 +3    Passive Perception: 13 
Cha 13 +1    Passive Intuition: 18
```

*Halfling:*

+2 on Thievery and Acrobatics
+5 on saving throws against fear effects
Second Chance encounter power
Nimble Reacion (+2 AC against opportunity attacks)

*Wizard:*

Orb of Imposition - Once per encounter, enemies take a -3 penalty on a saving throw against a spell effect _or_ a spell effect lasts for an additional round
Cantrips: Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, and Prestidigitation
Rituals: Tenser's Floating Disk, Make Whole, Comprehend Languages

*Skills:*
+4 Acrobatics
+8 Arcana (trained)
+6 Diplomacy (trained)
+8 History (trained)
+8 Insight (trained)
+4 Thievery

*Feats:*
Burning Blizzard (+1 damage on acid and cold)

*Equipment:*
Fine cloth armor (30 gp - Provalor wears finely-embroidered silks and a white turban on his head)
Dagger (1 gp)
Spellbook (free)
Chair (20 gp - Provalor owns a finely-made cushioned chair)
Adventurer's Kit (15 gp)

34 gold pieces loose change


*At Will Powers:*
 Thunderwave - +3 vs Fort - Close Burst 3 - 1d6+3 damage and enemies are moved three squares.
_"Ahh!  Wretches!  Get your hands off the finery!  Do you know how expensive these robes are?"_

 Scorching Burst - +3 vs Ref - Range 10 Burst 1 - 1d6+3 damage
_"I think I prefer you rabble to be dead, thank you."_


*Encounter Powers:*
 Second Chance - Racial Power - When an enemy attack would hit you, you may force them to reroll.  They must use the second result.
_"Did you just cut open my hat?  That was Eladrin silk!  Gah!"_

Icy Terrain - +3 vs Ref - Range 10 Burst 1 - 1d6+4 cold damage and target is knocked prone.  The terrain is difficult terrain until the end of the caster's next turn.
_"Not so fast!  I have to finish these grapes before I can kill you."_


*Daily Powers:*
 Sleep - +3 vs Will - Range 20 Burst 2 - Creatures are slowed.  On the creature's turn, they make a saving throw or fall asleep.
_"I can't be bothered with this right now."_

 Freezing Cloud - +3 vs Fort - Range 10 Burst 2 - 1d8+4 cold damage.  The cloud lasts until the end of the caster's next turn.
_"Chilling, isn't it?  I can make things very uncomfortable for you if you persist in interrupting me."_


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 31, 2008)

And now for something completely different.


```
Darkshadow, Drow Ranger 1

Str 17 +3	HP    31 (15 bloodied)
Con 14 +2	Surge 7 (8 per day)
Dex 15 +2	AC    15
Int 10 +0	Fort  14
Wis 11 +0	Refl  13
Cha 10 +0	Will  10
		Speed 6 sq.
```

*Languages*
Common, Elven

*Drow Features*
+2 Intimidate +2 Stealth
Lolthtouched
- Cloud of Darkness (Close busrt 1)
- Darkfire (Wisdom vs. Reflex; combat advantage)

*Ranger Features*
Hunter's Quarry (+1d8)
Fighting Style (two-blade)
- can wield one handed weapon off hand
- gain Toughness feat

*Feats*
Lethal Hunter

Skills
Acrobatics	+7
Athletics	+8
Dungeoneering	+5
Perception	+5
Stealth		+7

*At Will*
 Hit and Run, +5 vs. AC, 1d8+3 damage, effect: if you move first square does not count for OA
 Twin Strike, +5/+5 vs. AC twice, 1d8/1d8 damage 

*Encounter*
 Dire Wolverine Strike, +5 vs. AC, 1d8+3 in Close burst 1

*Daily*
 Jaws of the Wolf, +5/+5 vs. AC, 2d8+3/2d8+3 damage, miss: half damage

*Equipment*
Scimitar (2), Hide Armor


----------



## Surgoshan (May 31, 2008)

```
[b]Darjin[/b]
Dragonborn Rogue, Daggermaster, Deadly Trickster 
Level 30    Unaligned
Str 14  +17   HP: 169  (bloodied 84)
Con 13  +16   Surge: 58 hp (22 per day)
Dex 26  +23   AC: 36
Int 10  +15   Fort: 28
Wis 12  +16   Ref: 36
Cha 24  +22   Will: 29
          Speed: 7
          Initiative: +27

[b]Race Abilities[/b]
Dragonborn Fury (+1 att when bloodied)
Draconic Heritage (add con mod to healing surge)
Dragonbreath Encounter Power (Acid damage, 
     Dex +2 vs Ref att, 1d6 + Con mod dmg)

[b]Languages[/b]
Common & Draconic

[b]Rogue Features[/b]
First Strike 
Rogue Tactics: Artful Dodger 
Rogue Weapon Talent 
Sneak Attack

[b]Paragon Path Features: Daggermaster[/b]
Daggermaster's Action (11th level)
     May use action point to reroll attack or damage of 
       dagger.
Dagger Precision (11th level)
     Daggers crit on 18-20
Dagger Advantage (16th level)
     When crit with a dagger, CA until end  of your next 
       turn

[b]Epic Destiny: Deadly Trickster[/b]
Sly Fortune's Favor (level 21)
     Three times per day, reroll a d20
Trickster's Control (level 24)
     If you roll an 18 or higher for the first attack roll
       of a daily or encounter power, that power is not
       expended
Trickster's Disposition (level 30)
     Once per day, you tell the DM to treat a d20 roll
       as a 1.  No rerolls possible.

[b]Skills[/b]
Acrobatics +28
Athletics +22
Intimidate +29 (I will [i]stab[/i] you and [i]poop in the wound[/i])
Perception +22
Stealth +28
Thievery +28

[b]At-Will[/b]
Piercing Strike Dex vs Ref
     2[W] + Dex mod on hit
Sly Flourish Dex vs AC
     2[W] + Dex mod + Cha mod on hit

[b]Encounter[/b]
Dragonbreath
Dance of Death Dex vs AC, Close Burst 1
     3[W] + Dex mod, if target melee attacks you before 
       the end of your next turn, you can make it attack
       anyone else, including itself.  AD: it gains your Cha
       mod as a bonus to its attack
Hounding Strike Dex vs Will
     3[W] + Dex mod, until end of next turn, gain CA and 
       Cha mod power bonus to all defenses against its 
       attacks
Steel Entrapment Dex vs Fort, Close Blast 5
     3[W] + Dex mod, target is immobilized until end of your 
       next turn
Critical Opportunity Dex vs AC, minor action
     Must wield a dagger, must have crit the enemy this turn
     3[W] + Dex mod

[b]Daily[/b]
Moving Target, Immediate Interrupt, Cha vs Will
     Hit:  You choose another creature within two squares of
       you to be hit by the attack instead.  Target must be 
       able to attack new target.
     Miss:  Attack aims at you, but for half damage if it 
       hits.
Feinting Flurry Dex vs Will
     5[W] + Dex mod, until end of your next turn, all 
       target's defenses take penalty equal to your Cha 
       mod sustain penalty minor
Ghost on the Wind Dex vs Will
     Hit:  6[W] + Dex mod, you become invisible, move into 
       any square adjacent to target, reappear at start of 
       your next turn.  Gain CA until end of your next turn.
     Miss:  Half damage, shift 1 square to another square 
       adjacent to target, gain CA until end of your next 
       turn.
Deep Dagger Wound Dex vs AC
     Hit: 4[W] + Dex mod, 10 ongoing.  20 ongoing on crit
       Save ends ongoing
     Miss: 2[W] + Dex mod, no ongoing

[b]Utilities[/b]
Fleeting Ghost At-Will
     You can move your speed and make a stealth check
       no penalty on check from movement
Ignoble Escape Encounter
     If you are marked, end that condition
       You can shift a number of squares equal to your speed
Close Quarters Daily
     Move into the space of a creature larger than you and 
       at least Large in size (it gets OA for leaving 
       adjacent).  You gain CA, it gains -4 penalties to 
       attack.  When it moves, you move with it.  It can make 
       Str or Dex vs Ref attack to slide you to adjacent. 
       Other enemies have no penalty to attack.
Meditation of the Blade 
     Minor action, until end of encounter, dagger's damage 
       die increases one size.
Leaping Dodge Immediate interrupt
     When enemy targets you, make athletics check +5 to 
       jump and move appropriate distance.
Hide From the Light, Minor
     Must be hidden to use this power, invisible until end 
       of encounter OR until you move more than 2 squares OR 
       attack with other than basic or at-will.
Epic Trick, Minor
     Regain all hit points, healing surges, encounter, 
       and daily actions (except this one).  ET cannot 
       be recovered except by extended rest.

[b]Feats[/b]
Two Weapon Fighting
     +1 dmg when dual wielding melee
Two Weapon Defense
     +1 to AC and Ref when dual wielding melee
Nimble Blade
     +1 to att w/light blade when you have CA
Dragonborn Senses
     Low light vision, +1 to perception
Backstabber
     Sneak attack dice are d8s.
Improved Initiative
     +4 to initiative
Fleet Footed
     +1 to speed
Devestating Critical
     When you crit, add 1d10 damage
Blood Thirst
     +2 damage to bloodied foes
Great Fortitude
     +2 to fortitude
Epic Resurgence
     First time you crit during an encounter, regain an 
       encounter ability, only works for the first roll of 
       an attack with multiple targets.
Triumphant Attack
     If you crit, target takes -2 to attacks and defenses 
       until end of encounter, save ends.
Flanking Maneuver
     Can move diagonally even when wall would prevent, 
       can move through enemy space (still provoke OA 
       for doing so).
Unfettered Stride
     Ignore effect of difficult terrain when moving.
Two Weapon Flurry
     Following succesful OA with main hand weapon, 
       make OA with offhand weapon with -5 to attack
Defensive Advantage
     +2 AC against enemy you have CA against
  

[b]Equipment[/b]
leather armor, 2 daggers, 20 shuriken (just in case)
```

I decided to go heavy on powers that work on crits, because the Daggermaster Paragon Path triples the crit range of daggers.

The Deadly Trickster destiny may not give you bonuses to abilities, but damn if it isn't cool.


----------



## Surgoshan (Jun 1, 2008)

I just went back through the thread, and we've got seven level thirty characters here.  A dwarven fighter, a half-elf warlock, a human fighter/wizard, an elven rogue, a tiefling wizard, an elven cleric, and a dragonborn rogue.

Time to see what some destiny-fulling combats look like, I think.


----------



## MindWanderer (Jun 1, 2008)

Surgoshan said:
			
		

> I just went back through the thread, and we've got seven level thirty characters here.  A dwarven fighter, a half-elf warlock, a human fighter/wizard, an elven rogue, a tiefling wizard, an elven cleric, and a dragonborn rogue.
> 
> Time to see what some destiny-fulling combats look like, I think.



 Click on the link in my sig; we'd be happy to have some volunteers for playtesting our upcoming 4e rules.


----------



## ShockMeSane (Jun 1, 2008)

Yea, this thread got ridiculously long and detailed at some point!


----------



## Surgoshan (Jun 1, 2008)

As if to prove I have too much time on my hands, I've gone ahead and put all seven characters into an excel file.  I'm not responsible for any inaccuracies except in Darjin, and even then I plead fatigue and simple error.

Also, this file is nowhere NEAR printer friendly.

Edit:  Le sigh, and I've already found mistakes.


----------



## Surgoshan (Jun 1, 2008)

MindWanderer said:
			
		

> Click on the link in my sig; we'd be happy to have some volunteers for playtesting our upcoming 4e rules.




Hmm... I'm not sure what to do, there.  Is it a play by post forum?


----------



## MindWanderer (Jun 1, 2008)

Surgoshan said:
			
		

> Hmm... I'm not sure what to do, there.  Is it a play by post forum?



 Something like that.  Post in the Tavern and someone will help you out.


----------

